# Gedo vs Susanoo



## Kingnaruto (Apr 30, 2011)

Now we have seen both,
Gedo didnt even need to use soul suck

Who wins


----------



## Saunion (Apr 30, 2011)

Err, there's really no comparison possible between the two. Gedo Mazo is massively more impressive.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 30, 2011)

from what we saw this chapter Gedo wins,  susanoo can't really do anything to it.


----------



## SonicTron (Apr 30, 2011)

I have to say, the proportions are probably skewed.  I hope Kishi will some time relate them by actual size.  We have yet to see a fully-formed Susanoo with bipedal movement, making it seem small in comparison.  I imagine they are similarly sized, except that Susanoo has legendary weapons and abilities.

Right now though, Gedo is like a rampaging berserk evangelion or something.  Immense power.


----------



## Saunion (Apr 30, 2011)

SonicTron said:


> I have to say, the proportions are probably skewed.  I hope Kishi will some time relate them by actual size.  We have yet to see a fully-formed Susanoo with bipedal movement, making it seem small in comparison.  I imagine they are similarly sized, except that Susanoo has legendary weapons and abilities.
> 
> Right now though, Gedo is like a rampaging berserk evangelion or something.  Immense power.



Susano'o isn't a tenth of Gedo Mazo's size.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Apr 30, 2011)

"Massively more impressive"

It has yet to actually do much, not seen from other GIANT monstrosities. But as of right now it is much, much larger than any Susano we've seen.

When it starts turning the moon into cheese, then it would have done something impressive.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Apr 30, 2011)

Its frikin foot is larger than Susanoo. It would be a stomp! Literally


----------



## Sniffers (Apr 30, 2011)

I still think Gedo Mazou is basically the Juubi's husk. Now with 7 bijuu stored in it it should be much more impressive than even Susanoo as it should be the ultimate power.


----------



## Mistshadow (Apr 30, 2011)

lawl, who said susanoo?


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 30, 2011)

SonicTron said:


> I have to say, the proportions are probably skewed.  I hope Kishi will some time relate them by actual size.  We have yet to see a fully-formed Susanoo with bipedal movement, making it seem small in comparison.  I imagine they are similarly sized, except that Susanoo has legendary weapons and abilities.
> 
> Right now though, Gedo is like a rampaging berserk evangelion or something.  Immense power.


In terms of size, it's not even close. Gedo is larger by far when using the humans as a scale. Even Choji and his dad are bigger than Susanoo. At least the seemingly "incomplete" Susanoo lacking bipedal movement. Susanoo is no larger than one of Gedo's hands!





In terms of who can beat who, I choose the Susanoo due to it's weapons advantage. Gedo didn't impress me since it's power displayed this chapter can easily be attributed to the chakra it carries.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 30, 2011)

Blinx said:


> In terms of who can beat who, I choose the Susanoo due to it's weapons advantage. Gedo didn't impress me since it's power displayed this chapter can easily be attributed to the chakra it carries.


Susano'o's weapons aren't even close to Gedo Mazo. If it can do these things without Biju Chakra, and a giant Butterfly Bullet Bombing without damage as well as do this, block basically a mountain crashing around him and blast the entire area, and this, Susano'o doesn't even compare Blinx. A Rinnegan summon is stronger than the chakra construct that the MS can create.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Apr 30, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Susano'o's weapons aren't even close to Gedo Mazo. If it can do these things without Biju Chakra, and a giant Butterfly Bullet Bombing without damage as well as do this, block basically a mountain crashing around him and blast the entire area, and this, Susano'o doesn't even compare Blinx. A Rinnegan summon is stronger than the chakra construct that the MS can create.



Not saying it is guaranteed to work, but really what does a mountain and chouji's punch have to do with Susano? Their is nothing special as of yet to assume, it wouldn't be sealed by Totsuka if it manage to pierce.

And Gedo is more than just a Rinnegan summon. It is a Rinnegan summon POWERED BY MULTIPLE BIJU'S.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 30, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Not saying it is guaranteed to work, but really what does a mountain and chouji's punch have to do with Susano? Their is nothing special as of yet to assume, it wouldn't be sealed by Totsuka if it manage to pierce.


Susano'o'd probably be overwhelmed by a mountain smashing into it on either side, or at least immobilized. And Choji's strength would be great enough to shatter it.


> And Gedo is more than just a Rinnegan summon. It is a Rinnegan summon POWERED BY MULTIPLE BIJU'S.


Forgetting that Gedo Mazo without the Biju already has a Soul Sucking Dragon?


----------



## Gabe (Apr 30, 2011)

gedo by far it looks much bigger and much more powerful


----------



## Turrin (Apr 30, 2011)

Gedo has the power of Death in the form of its soul sucking dragon and it now has the power of 7 Bijuu + Bee's Kwarimi chakra. It will soon also have the Kyuubi Chakra that Gin and Kin contain, overall its far stronger than any variant of Susano'o we have seen so far.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Apr 30, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Susano'o'd probably be overwhelmed by a mountain smashing into it on either side, or at least immobilized. And Choji's strength would be great enough to shatter it.


Wasn't comparing their durability, and Susano has successfully tanked, a mountain buster.

I am simply, pointing that your comparison does not a good representation of Susano



> Forgetting that Gedo Mazo without the Biju already has a Soul Sucking Dragon?


You forget that it means nothing to Susano, as Susano is not a being. Which is the complete opposite of Gedou Mezou.

I am simply pointing to the fact, that if Susano gets a chance to strike Gedo with Totsuka, like chouji and his dad this chapter. It could potentially be the end of Gedo Mezou.

I am not comparing there defense, what one has over the other etc. etc. I am simply operating within  the same bases as your initial post.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 30, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Wasn't comparing their durability, and Susano has successfully tanked, a mountain buster.


Itachi losing an outer layer of clothing, his face getting burnt, etc. isn't 'successfully tanking a mountain buster'. 

And there's a difference between surviving an attack like that and being immobilized. 


> I am simply, pointing that your comparison does not a good representation of Susano


Everything Susano'o has done pales in comparison with Gedo Mazo.



> You forget that it means nothing to Susano, as Susano is not a being. Which is the complete opposite of Gedou Mezou.


Gedo Mazo sucks up souls. Susano'o is a construct of the user's life force and chakra. One would think it'd be sucked up too as well as the target's own soul.


> I am simply pointing to the fact, that if Susano gets a chance to strike Gedo with Totsuka, like chouji and his dad this chapter. It could potentially be the end of Gedo Mezou.


Luckily, Gedo Mazo isn't a human being. Its immune to Totsuka's effects.


----------



## ZE (Apr 30, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> I am simply pointing to the fact, that if Susano gets a chance to strike Gedo with Totsuka, like chouji and his dad this chapter. It could potentially be the end of Gedo Mezou.



That's like saying "if Human Realm gets a chance to touch Gedo Mazo, it could potentially be the end of Gedo." Does that make a single Pain stronger than Gedo Mazo????


----------



## Black☆Star (Apr 30, 2011)

Gedo Mazo accidentally steps on Sussano . GG .


----------



## Empathy (Apr 30, 2011)

It freakin' contains 7 of the 9 Bijuu, there was no contest to begin with.


----------



## GunX2 (Apr 30, 2011)

GM best summoning ever.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Apr 30, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Itachi losing an outer layer of clothing, his face getting burnt, etc. isn't 'successfully tanking a mountain buster'.


First in foremost. The state of Susano was not specified. 

And secondly does it matter? Itachi was able to survive and continue fighting. 



> And there's a difference between surviving an attack like that and being immobilized.


Being immobilized? Susano has had to deal with that too as well.



> Everything Susano'o has done pales in comparison with Gedo Mazo.


Gedo Mazo, hasn't done much yet, apart from tanking attacks from fodder.

At least see how it performs against real competition before you continue with the wanking. 




> Gedo Mazo sucks up souls. Susano'o is a construct of the user's life force and chakra. One would think it'd be sucked up too as well as the target's own soul.


It requires contact good sir. Susano is a construct of the user's chakara. 

The Gedou Mezou requires direct contact, as we've seen.

Tsunade's going out onto the battlefield.

Touching a persons chakara, does not equate to touching the persons. With your logic, harming Susano is equivalent to harming the user? 

Better yet another analogy, lightning hitting your car is equivalent to lightning hitting you? 

I think you need to reread how Susano works, because apparently you have no idea, and just making up points that make zero sense.

As I said before I didn't even come here to debate which is stronger, as Gedo Mezo pure size trumps Susano outright, the fact that it is powered with the power of 7 biju's just makes the comparison worse.

I find it funny, that the hates feel the need to compare everything to a sharingan ability, yes I know, I know. The sharingan > all power ups, but there is no need to get angry.





> Luckily, Gedo Mazo isn't a human being. Its immune to Totsuka's effects.


Neither is this guy.

The Databook doesn't specify the creature as to be human, I suggest you stop being petty and stop making things up. You are not going to get far making inventing crap.


----------



## kisame123 (Apr 30, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Itachi losing an outer layer of clothing, his face getting burnt, etc. isn't 'successfully tanking a mountain buster'.


that wasn't a full-body, armor-clad susanoo. it was most likely the riblet portion since that can be taken out instantaneously whereas the full-body at least takes a few seconds to grow a complete set of bones, muscle fibers, tissue and then armor. even still, the riblet portion took on a mountain-buster attack composed of pure energy, pretty well.

Sasuke's riblet portion cracked a bone when Raikage did his Raiga bomb and when Mizukage user her kekkai genkai. surely, you aren't comparing their jutsu with the level of power being utilized in Kirin?


SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Everything Susano'o has done pales in comparison with Gedo Mazo.


that's purely your interpretation. I don't think you understood Blinx's point. he was never comparing "feats"-which at times, are interpreted with a hint of selective bias. he prefers susanoo's weapons because of their "hax" abilities. rather than withstanding attacks like a barrier, Yata's mirror changes it's attributes to match the elemental or non-elemental attack it receives and then reflects that back at the opponent. this is not strength, this is "hax". the sword of totsuka fulfills the same role as Gedo Mazou's, soul-sucking jutsu. the souls of countless ninja can be sealed with a single slash. the sword has a pretty decent range and susanoo can slash it in any direction and as many times as it needs to.


SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Gedo Mazo sucks up souls. Susano'o is a construct of the user's life force and chakra. One would think it'd be sucked up too as well as the target's own soul.


susanoo was never said to be composed of lifeforce, only that it eats away at it. rather, it is composed of chakra and its weapons are composed of spiritual energy. none of these things are a soul and therefore, they cannot be sucked up.


SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Luckily, Gedo Mazo isn't a human being. Its immune to Totsuka's effects.


oh... I don't know about that. sword of totsuka can seal up powerful animal summons such as Orochimaru's Yamata no Orochi technique. Gedo Mazou maybe a statue, but it does seem to have a mind. whether it can be sealed or not remains to be seen, not that I care. I never started this argument on susanoo vs gedo mazou. I don't know why people would use the two against each other anyway. it doesn't make sense in terms of combat.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Apr 30, 2011)

ZE said:


> That's like saying "if Human Realm gets a chance to touch Gedo Mazo, it could potentially be the end of Gedo." Does that make a single Pain stronger than Gedo Mazo????



Exactly good sir(Apart of a single pain being stronger than Gedo Mazo). This doesn't implicate Susano actually being able to do the shit. Nor once did I protest it would be able to accomplish such a feat.

However Supersaiyan............ was using the attacks done this chapter as a representation of Susano. In this chapter despite how Awesom, super hax, OMG WTF, Gedo Mazo was this chapter, he still manage to get hit. They just weren't affective. 

If Susano wielding the sword of Totsuka was in the same position he could, potentially seal Gedo Mazo, providing their are no other variables.

For my idea to hold, it would rely on Susano getting the same opportunity to land it's sword that Chouza and chouji had. It does not implicate Susano is stronger either, just an indication that Itachi's susano has the potential to best it under the same conditions others had in this chapter.

That is all that I am saying. I am not trying to argue Susano is overall stronger, superior etc. etc. That is others trying to twist my argument into such.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 30, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> First in foremost. The state of Susano was not specified.
> 
> And secondly does it matter? Itachi was able to survive and continue fighting.


Itachi was barely able to survive. And why wouldn't Susano'o be fully formed, Itachi had more than enough time to create it.



> Being immobilized? Susano has had to deal with that too as well.


Since when has Susano'o dealt with a mountain rising around it and slamming together around it?



> Gedo Mazo, hasn't done much yet, apart from tanking attacks from fodder.
> 
> At least see how it performs against real competition before you continue with the wanking.


Gedo Mazo has done far better feats than Susano'o. Its a summon from the Rinnegan which is the Sharingan's-which includes the Mangekyo Sharingan and Eternal Mangekyo Sharingan's superior. 




> It requires contact good sir. Susano is a construct of the user's chakara.
> 
> The Gedou Mezou requires direct contact, as we've seen.
> 
> ...


Something tells me that the giant ghost dragon can just bypass Susano'o like how those ghostly things that the Oni that Tayuya summoned were able to do.


> Better yet another analogy, lightning hitting your car is equivalent to lightning hitting you?


Wrong analogy. And please, stop overhyping Susano'o.


> I think you need to reread how Susano works, because apparently you have no idea, and just making up points that make zero sense.


No, I think you do. Sword of Totsuka can only seal people (specified in the databook) and Yata Mirror works by changing its chakra nature.




> I find it funny, that the hates feel the need to compare everything to a sharingan ability, yes I know, I know. The sharingan > all power ups, but there is no need to get angry.


The Sharingan sucks in comparison to the Rinnegan. 





> Neither is this guy.


The Yamata is made from Orochimaru's body. Thus is a person.


> The Databook doesn't specify the creature as to be human, I suggest you stop being petty and stop making things up. You are not going to get far making inventing crap.





> NINJUTSU; KEKKEI GENKAI: Susanoo (Mysterious, All-Encompassing Assistance Ability*)
> User: Uchiha Itachi
> Offensive; Defensive; Close, Medium, Long ranges; Rank: none
> 
> ...


Sorry, people are the only thing the Totsuka can seal.


----------



## CandleGuy (Apr 30, 2011)

Yata mirror is block any all things databook sez so


----------



## BroKage (Apr 30, 2011)

Gedo Mazo - offensively superior.

Susano'o - defensively superior.


----------



## 24 Hours (Apr 30, 2011)

King Sasuke's Susano'o is invincible, it's official


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 30, 2011)

CandleGuy said:


> Yata mirror is block any all things databook sez so


The Yata Mirror has a limit. And we know why and how it blocks.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Apr 30, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Neither is this guy.
> 
> The Databook doesn't specify the creature as to be human, I suggest you stop being petty and stop making things up. You are not going to get far making inventing crap.



About that. I dont think Totsuka can absorb more than one thing in a life-time. The sword deactivated right after absorbing Orochimaru and never popped back.
this
It was just left with its fists after the absorbing


----------



## ovanz (Apr 30, 2011)

Lol i'm so shoked because i didn't expect a new manga today, that i'm in brain dead state, i tought people was talking about amateratsu lolzmaro .

I think it could be a evenly match, but when the time pass, Susano user will be dead because susanoo drain too much energy, and gedo mazo doesn't.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 30, 2011)

ovanz said:


> Lol i'm so shoked because i didn't expect a new manga today, that i'm in brain dead state, i tought people was talking about amateratsu lolzmaro .
> 
> I think it could be a evenly match, but when the time pass, Susano user will be dead because susanoo drain too much energy, and gedo mazo doesn't.


Summons consume energy, as Minato hints. 

this

They can't be sustained indefinitely either.


----------



## 24 Hours (Apr 30, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Susano'o'd probably be overwhelmed by a mountain smashing into it on either side, or at least immobilized. And Choji's strength would be great enough to shatter it.
> 
> Forgetting that Gedo Mazo without the Biju already has a Soul Sucking Dragon?



baseless claim , King Sasuke and Lord Itachi's Susano'o will never be easily shatter


----------



## Mistshadow (Apr 30, 2011)

Blinx said:


> Summons consume energy, as Minato hints.
> 
> this
> 
> They can't be sustained indefinitely either.



he meant be in possession of controlling.
as long as you pay the chakra cost to summon them to location, they can be there as long as they want or until they reverse summon.


----------



## 24 Hours (Apr 30, 2011)

Mistshadow said:


> he meant be in possession of controlling.
> as long as you pay the chakra cost to summon them to location, they can be there as long as they want or until they reverse summon.



bullshit!  You see how Nagato became a skeleton by using GM?


----------



## Mistshadow (Apr 30, 2011)

by synching with gedo, not by summoning.

See madara? man he is such a cripple NOW!

learn to read and think through b4 you post please.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Apr 30, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Itachi was barely able to survive. And why wouldn't Susano'o be fully formed, Itachi had more than enough time to create it.


Itachi survived just fine, it's not as if he was the spitting image of health to begin with.




> Since when has Susano'o dealt with a mountain rising around it and slamming together around it?


Did I implicate it did? I only respond the issue of being immobilized, please respond directly to what I posted. 

this




> Gedo Mazo has done far better feats than Susano'o. Its a summon from the Rinnegan which is the Sharingan's-which includes the Mangekyo Sharingan and Eternal Mangekyo Sharingan's superior.


Too each is their, own I am not going to sit hear and go back and fourth with you over something that is subjective. Gedo Mazo has shown very little this chapter.

And the Rinnegan, is not even good enough to outclass the BASIC sharingan completely, thus is why Madara is still relying on it good sir.







> Something tells me that the giant ghost dragon can just bypass Susano'o like how those ghostly things that the Oni that Tayuya summoned were able to do.


It can? Nothing implicate such, seeing as it was actually manage to damage the ground.
this

Implicates it is not incorporeal, and is in fact as physical as wind jutsu.



> Wrong analogy. And please, stop overhyping Susano'o.


No one is over hyping shit, and could you please explain to me how my analogy is wrong?

In fact I would say my anology is spot on good sir, seeing that it function exactly like I implicated.

It shields the wielder from out side forces........ Is this not what my analogy implicated? 



> No, I think you do. Sword of Totsuka can only seal people (specified in the databook) and Yata Mirror works by changing its chakra nature.


But it has shown to seal creatures, SHOW IN THE MANGA.

this

It sealed more than just Oro good sir, it sealed both.




> The Sharingan sucks in comparison to the Rinnegan.


Thus is why Madara is relying on two Rinnegan oh wait, he is not. And he utilized the sharingan this chapter more so than any Rinnegan good sir. I suggest, you stop trying to be so closed minded and accept, that the sharingan just do things that the Rinnegan doesn't and vice versa.

You my friend are going back in fourth with me, over something that is not even 






> The Yamata is made from Orochimaru's body. Thus is a person.


Being apart of his body doesn't make it human, snakes growing out of someones body doesn't change the fact that they are still snakes.

Case in point.

this

Those snakes are not human despite being part of Ssauke's body.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Eight Branches? Technique (八岐の術, Yamata no Jutsu)
Ninjutsu, S-rank, Offensive, Defensive, Supplementary
User: Orochimaru

*An eight-headed colossal serpent*? spanning eight mountains
It's wicked excellence is the reincarnation of long-standing resentment!!

Captured inside Uchiha Sasuke, Orochimaru took his chance when Sasuke had used up his "suppressing chakra" to use the power of his final moments and unleash this secret technique. Using the "power of reincarnation" possessed by the "White Snake" as an intermediary, Orochimaru appeared out of Sasuke's "Cursed Seal," transformed into a white snake white snake with eight heads and eight tails. Trampling down the "Uchiha" hideout by merely crawling on the scales of his abdomen, this could only be Orochimaru's greatest, strongest technique; the incarnation of his far-reaching tenacity...!!




They are referred to as serpent by the data book. Being attatched to Oro's body doesn't make them human. 

They are conscience and have their own mind.

What makes them any more of a person that Gedo Mezo?





> Sorry, people are the only thing the Totsuka can seal.


However Yata no Orochi is clearly not a person.

It may be attatched to Oro, but it is not  A PERSON. As in a HUMAN BEING.

It is a serpent as explicitly stated by the databook, and last I checked a person does not equal human.


----------



## Mistshadow (Apr 30, 2011)

PLUS keep in mind that skeleton was and is one of the strongest characters to be shown in this manga.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Apr 30, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> About that. I dont think Totsuka can absorb more than one thing in a life-time. The sword deactivated right after absorbing Orochimaru and never popped back.
> this
> It was just left with its fists after the absorbing


Because the sword only emerges when it's being used.

The blade comes from the Saki bottle.

this

The Saki battle was still in the second arm of Susano after Orochimaru's sealing.

And where did you get this rather illustrious assumption? I told you about suggesting things, with no evidence to support it.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Apr 30, 2011)

Gedo Mazo is near invincible, save for the few attacks that would ultimately defeat it. Going off the feats presented in this chapter, I'd say Gedo Mazo takes it, despite the disparity in the comparison.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Apr 30, 2011)

Yahiko said:


> Gedo Mazo accidentally steps on Sussano . GG .



Quoted for truth


----------



## Judecious (Apr 30, 2011)

CandleGuy said:


> Yata mirror is block any all things databook sez so



Kabutowari breaks all defense, manga says so


----------



## Jak N Blak (Apr 30, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Because the sword only emerges when it's being used.
> 
> The blade comes from the Saki bottle.
> 
> ...



Where did you see that the bottle was still in Susanoo's arm? 
Even in the anime it disappears right after the sealing too...


----------



## BlinkST (May 1, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> Where did you see that the bottle was still in Susanoo's arm?
> Even in the anime it disappears right after the sealing too...


It was there before and after the sealing. It's really up the user to well, use the sword whenever they want. I don't believe in any such sealing limit.

this
this

Itachi had no use for the offense after sealing Orochimaru.


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 1, 2011)

Blinx said:


> It was there before and after the sealing. It's really up the user to well, use the sword whenever they want. I don't believe in any such sealing limit.
> 
> Link removed
> Link removed
> ...



Nevermind. I see the bottle


----------



## AKmyWaffle (May 1, 2011)

Is Sasuke inside the Susano? If so than Sasuke's plot shield holds down Gedo while Susano beats it to a bloody pulp.


----------



## vered (May 1, 2011)

technically GM is so much stronger and bigger physically:strength,durability,it has lightning like attack as well as immense chakra power as seen against chouji and chouza,and most important of all its greatest strength as was seen by Nagato: soul sucking ability.
the only thing Susanoo has that can possibly go against it is the only thing in my opinion that has a chance against GM and that is a sealing tech.
with the tutsuka sword it has a chance perhaps,but this is its only chance as well.
can it seal something of that size?i think we'll see such an encounter soon enough.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (May 1, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> Where did you see that the bottle was still in Susanoo's arm?
> Even in the anime it disappears right after the sealing too...



The last time, we see the second arm of Itachi's Suano.

Link removed

After that it resorted to the third stage/second stage.

With only the shield. 

The anime doesn't represent the manga.

Also you still haven't provided any evidence to support your rather illustrious claim. You will soon come to realize hat your speculations have to be backed up at some point or another by manga panel. The sooner the better. It's time to stop relying on that "Thinking brain" it is doing you no good, without something from the manga, to point the thinking process in the right direction.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (May 1, 2011)

vered said:


> technically GM is so much stronger and bigger physically:strength,durability,it has lightning like attack as well as immense chakra power as seen against chouji and chouza,and most important of all its greatest strength as was seen by Nagato: soul sucking ability.
> the only thing Susanoo has that can possibly go against it is the only thing in my opinion that has a chance against GM and that is a sealing tech.
> with the tutsuka sword it has a chance perhaps,but this is its only chance as well.
> can it seal something of that size?i think we'll see such an encounter soon enough.



This is what I was essentially stating, but yet I receive twice the flack for it. 

I never once suggested Susano had a chance in hell against it, in fact I specifically highlighted under the SAME CONDITIONS. Essentially arguing, the the case in which Susano WITH TOTSUKA actually manages to close the distance.


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 1, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> The last time, we see the second arm of Itachi's Suano.
> 
> 
> Go pikauchu Demon Heretical Demon statue.
> ...



I failed to see the bottle. It disappeared right after it was used so I thought it can only serve the sealing process once, just as how ever jutsu disappears after it has served its purpose. I just used the anime to see if I was missing something but they didnt show the bottle either. It wasnt only because the sword had disappeared, its because the source of the sword disappeared also that furthered my suspicion. It reminded me of Dead-demon seal to a degree. Then I examined Susanoo's outlines more carefully and finally saw the bottle hadn't disappeared and then said this:
*"Nevermind. I see the bottle"*
From that, I was no longer trying to defend my argument.
I'm sure you've misinterpreted panels before. Gimme a fuckin break :sanji


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 1, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Itachi survived just fine, it's not as if he was the spitting image of health to begin with.


He got burned. He lost an entire outer layer of clothing. Thats not tanking it nor surviving just fine.




> Did I implicate it did? I only respond the issue of being immobilized, please respond directly to what I posted.
> 
> _Link_


You do know that hurts your argument right? If suction could stop it from moving, two mountains sandwiching it...




> Too each is their, own I am not going to sit hear and go back and fourth with you over something that is subjective. Gedo Mazo has shown very little this chapter.
> 
> And the Rinnegan, is not even good enough to outclass the BASIC sharingan completely, thus is why Madara is still relying on it good sir.


WTF? The Rinnegan has been called the strongest of all three Dojutsus. You can only read the Rikudou Tablet completely with the Rinnegan. You control life and death, all six elements, gravity itself, thousands of boss summons, turns your body into a walking tank, controls Gedo Mazo, Six Paths of Pain..

It has shown far more, far BETTER abilities than the Basic Sharingan. The only reason why Madara has one Sharingan and one Rinnegan is because he doesn't have the stamina to handle both Rinnegan eyes. 







> It can? Nothing implicate such, seeing as it was actually manage to damage the ground.
> _Link_


So could Tayuya's ghost things.
Implicates it is not incorporeal, and is in fact as physical as wind jutsu.




> No one is over hyping shit, and could you please explain to me how my analogy is wrong?
> 
> In fact I would say my anology is spot on good sir, seeing that it function exactly like I implicated.
> 
> It shields the wielder from out side forces........ Is this not what my analogy implicated?


Except not everything can be blocked. That's physically impossible.



> But it has shown to seal creatures, SHOW IN THE MANGA.
> 
> _Link_
> 
> It sealed more than just Oro good sir, it sealed both.


The Yamata is PART of Orochimaru's body. Good sir.




> Thus is why Madara is relying on two Rinnegan oh wait, he is not. And he utilized the sharingan this chapter more so than any Rinnegan good sir. I suggest, you stop trying to be so closed minded and accept, that the sharingan just do things that the Rinnegan doesn't and vice versa.


He can only handle ONE Rinnegan. His stamina can't handle both. He wants to get the best of both worlds. 

The Rinnegan is blatantly called the best Dojutsu of the manga. Several times. And in the databook and fanbook too. Canon >>>>> your Sharingan preference.







> Being apart of his body doesn't make it human, snakes growing out of someones body doesn't change the fact that they are still snakes.
> 
> Case in point.
> 
> ...


The Yamata is part of OROCHIMARU'S BODY. Its an extention of the White Snake.





> However Yata no Orochi is clearly not a person.
> 
> It may be attatched to Oro, but it is not  A PERSON. As in a HUMAN BEING.
> 
> It is a serpent as explicitly stated by the databook, and last I checked a person does not equal human.


Its not 'attached' to Orochimaru. Its Orochimaru's BODY.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 1, 2011)

Gedo Mazo rapes, prolly not even intentionally

prolly just does so by default


----------



## Orochibuto (May 1, 2011)

This is ridiculous. Gedou Mazo roar cause around him a DBZ style aura that has an impressive AOE attack. Susanoo wont be able to do shit before Gedou Mazo roars and kill the user of Susanoo.


----------



## Sock (May 1, 2011)

Susanoo's gas tank:  User's chakra and life force

Gedo's current gas tank:  7 1/2 Bijuu

Obvious Conclusion?

*Sasuke and/or Itachi chakra > 7x Bijuu Level Chakra!*


----------



## Addy (May 1, 2011)

true, susanoo can't do anything against it.................. excpet for goatee itachi's susanoo 


it's made out of 100% trolldom


----------



## Jizznificent (May 1, 2011)

vered said:


> technically GM is so much stronger and bigger physically:strength,durability,it has lightning like attack as well as immense chakra power as seen against chouji and chouza,and most important of all its greatest strength as was seen by Nagato: soul sucking ability.
> the only thing Susanoo has that can possibly go against it is the only thing in my opinion that has a chance against GM and that is a sealing tech.
> with the tutsuka sword it has a chance perhaps,but this is its only chance as well.
> can it seal something of that size?i think we'll see such an encounter soon enough.


i have a feeling that there is a limit to susanoo's genjutsu sealing sword based on how powerful the entity it is trying to seal is, i.e. if the entity that susanoo is trying to seal is too powerful for susanoo (or it's user) to handle, then the genjutsu will be undone, the seal will break and entity will be released.

even other powerful sealing techs such as rikudou's seal and the death god sealing tech could barely hold the juubi and the kyuubi respectively (with the latter, the death god could only seal half of it). i don't see susanoo being able to seal a beast that houses 7 bijuu forever.


----------



## Joakim3 (May 1, 2011)

Gedo Mezu *literally* rapes Sasuno'o, bends it over and by default pounds Sasuke/Itachi into oblivion!


----------



## Orochibuto (May 1, 2011)

CandleGuy said:


> Yata mirror is block any all things databook sez so



Yata Miror blocks by adapting to the nature element type of the attack. GM massive chakra roar has no elemental nature and even if it blocked it is an omnidirectiona instantaneous attack which Yata Mirror has no way to block.

Even taking as true the evidently false and outright wanker theory of "Yata Mirror can expand in size to the extent of blocking omnidirectional attacks" mean shit here, the roar instantaneously cover all the area in destructive chakra energy.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (May 1, 2011)

1. Gedou Mazou is not a "rin'negan summon".  It is just a summon. One must write a contract to own a familiar, thus the rin'negan couldn't be the source. Not madara's rin'negan anyway.
The paths were even implied to not be rin'negan based, so yeah...
Also, Madara used it when he didn't have the rin'negan. He has a blood based contract, which he obviously shared with nagato, like how naruto and jiraya both had contracts.


2. Gedou mazou is a summon, not a douryouku.
Thus comparing it to something that comes from your eyes like susano'o is like apples and shoes. Completely unrelated.

3. Gedou mazou DWARFS Susano'o.
It would only have one point of contact, so I would think the only way it could seriously block gedou mazou's stomp would be by raising it's shield upwards, and that would still only repel the weight from the one point in it's foot. ALL the rest just kind of crushes susano'o

Susano'o IS cool though.
But gedou mazou is just... crazy. Can't wait to see madara in his plug suit. Eva-00 has gone bananas again.


----------



## vered (May 1, 2011)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> 1. Gedou Mazou is not a "rin'negan summon".  It is just a summon. One must write a contract to own a familiar, thus the rin'negan couldn't be the source. Not madara's rin'negan anyway.
> The paths were even implied to not be rin'negan based, so yeah...
> Also, Madara used it when he didn't have the rin'negan. He has a blood based contract, which he obviously shared with nagato, like how naruto and jiraya both had contracts.
> 
> ...



the paths were clearly stated to be part of rinnegan dojutsu powers
and what was implied is that GM is part of the 7th path,the heretical path.
Madara never used it the way he is using it now just like nagato has.madara used the sealing tech like every other member of the akatsuki and never before he used it to this extent.
and not all summons need blood contact to be summoned.
animal realm summons are an ex,as well as GM itself which was summoned without the need of blood use(by both Nagato and Madara) again implying its indeed a Rinnegan related summon.now it dosent have to be a dojutsu created summon like Susanno but there is a clear connection between them.


----------



## Coldhands (May 1, 2011)

This isn't even competition, Gedo Mazo stomps. Anyone who thinks Susano has even slightest chance is ~snip~


----------



## Nuuskis (May 1, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> This isn't even competition, Gedo Mazo stomps. Anyone who thinks Susano has even slightest chance is ~snip~


~snip~
Hell, Susanoo is a spiritual warrior and Gedou Mazou is a demon statue. And are people seriously thinking that Gedou Mazou could penetrate Yata's Mirror?  It's not sure of course, but it could also be possible that Totsuka's Sword could hurt Gedou Mazou somehow.

Susanoo=Spiritual warrior with the best defence possible, and spiritual sword with the best sealing technique.
Gedou Mazou=Demon statue with kung fu-skills and can puke a phantom dragon which sucks people's souls out.

I'm not saying Gedou Mazou is shit and all, but personally I think a spiritual warrior overhelms a demon statue.


----------



## Luxiano (May 1, 2011)

Knowing Kishit , Gedo Mazo is probably Juubi body so He stomps.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (May 1, 2011)

Nachrael said:


> Then I am proud to be a fucking idiot.
> Hell, Susanoo is a spiritual warrior and Gedou Mazou is a demon statue. And are people seriously thinking that Gedou Mazou could penetrate Yata's Mirror?  It's not sure of course, but it could also be possible that Totsuka's Sword could hurt Gedou Mazou somehow.
> 
> Susanoo=Spiritual warrior with the best defence possible, and spiritual sword with the best sealing technique.
> ...



lol Susanoo's weapons have hype but with zero feats. GM stomps Susanoo going by feats and power scaling.


----------



## Mathias124 (May 1, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Not saying it is guaranteed to work, but really what does a mountain and chouji's punch have to do with Susano? Their is nothing special as of yet to assume, it wouldn't be sealed by Totsuka if it manage to pierce.
> 
> And Gedo is more than just a Rinnegan summon. It is a Rinnegan summon POWERED BY MULTIPLE BIJU'S.



Totsuka has no feats in terms of sharpness.

The sister blade kusanagi (the worlds sharpest blade) couldnt break through a 4 tailed kyuubi, so Totsuka cant even hope to break through a bijuu cloak.

Gedo mazou is just too sturdy for a sealing sword to cut/pierce


----------



## AoshiKun (May 1, 2011)

Come on people, now bigger = stronger? This is a foolish logic.
If so Akimichis are the strongest shinobis 

We just have a glimpse of Susano'o's powers and most likely Sasuke's Susano'o is going to be stronger than Itachi's, also I believe we didn't see what Gedo Mazo is really capable of therefore I dunno which one is stronger.

However Susano'o could clearly defend everything that Gedo Mazo did so far.


†_Camorra_† said:


> *lol Susanoo's weapons have hype but with zero feats.* GM stomps Susanoo going by feats and power scaling.


    
It fucking tanked the _strongest_ Raiton jutsu (did Gedo Mazo tank the strongest Doton?) and killed a Sannin in a blink of eyes. Gedo Mazo till now only killed FODDERS. So by feats Susano'o is superior 


Mathias124 said:


> Totsuka has no feats in terms of sharpness.
> *
> The sister blade kusanagi (the worlds sharpest blade) couldnt break through a 4 tailed kyuubi, so Totsuka cant even hope to break through a bijuu cloak.*
> 
> Gedo mazou is just too sturdy for a sealing sword to cut/pierce


Right because apple is equal to orange 
Tostuka is a _spiritual_ sword while Kusanagi is a _material_ sword therefore your argument is lame.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (May 1, 2011)

AoshiKun said:


> Come on people, now bigger = stronger? This is a foolish logic.
> If so Akimichis are the strongest shinobis
> 
> We just have a glimpse of Susano'o's powers and most likely Sasuke's Susano'o is going to be stronger than Itachi's, also I believe we didn't see what Gedo Mazo is really capable of therefore I dunno which one is stronger.
> ...



Itachi's Susanoo even with the legendary items was completly shattered by Kirin, Sasuke's Susanoo was broken by a fodder jutsu. Where are those feats,please show me just one  Susanoo is at best litle bitt stronger then your avarage boss summon that gets one shoted by Sakura, GM is millions times stronger then any Susanoo version.

Also lol @ poll results, seriously someone has realy voted for Susanoo ?  Comparing Susanoo to GM is like comparing part1 Gamakichi to Gamabunta


----------



## AoshiKun (May 1, 2011)

†_Camorra_† said:


> Itachi's Susanoo even with the legendary items was completly shattered by Kirin,


 Most likely Susano'o wasn't completely formed when Itachi defended himself because the _time was_ _too_ _short_.
We all know susano'o takes same seconds to be complete and Itachi likely had 0.5s to uso the jutsu.



> Sasuke's Susanoo was broken by a fodder jutsu.


Since when one of the best jutsus of a Kage powered by his summon is fodder? Also that Susano'o was in the 3rd stage, after we saw it going to the 4th stage and gaing a new armor. I speculate EMS Susano'o will likely be a 5th stage so in other words is much more powerful.



> Where are those feats,please show me just one


I already posted. 


> Susanoo is at best litle bitt stronger then your avarage boss summon that gets one shoted by Sakura, GM is millions times stronger then any Susanoo version.


You sure can think GM is stronger but just don't say because it's bigger.


----------



## shyakugaun (May 1, 2011)

Screw susano, Amaterasu >>> Gedo Mazu 




Mathias124 said:


> Totsuka has no feats in terms of sharpness.
> 
> The sister blade kusanagi (the worlds sharpest blade) couldnt break through a 4 tailed kyuubi, so Totsuka cant even hope to break through a bijuu cloak.
> 
> Gedo mazou is just too sturdy for a sealing sword to cut/pierce



lol totsuka isnt a physical weapon #epiclogicfail


----------



## blacksword (May 1, 2011)

I think people underestimate Sussano.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (May 1, 2011)

AoshiKun said:


> Most likely Susano'o wasn't completely formed when Itachi defended himself because the _time was_ _too_ _short_.
> We all know susano'o takes same seconds to be complete and Itachi likely had 0.5s to uso the jutsu.
> 
> 
> ...




No, complete Susanoo can appear instantly as Sasuke showed,i see no reason why Itachi wouldnt use Susanoo's full defensive power and risk to get one shoted by Kirin in the process,it just doesent make sense. Its more likely that Itachi activated full Susanoo instantly and then he almost out of chakra,thats why it took longer to reform. 
As for Danzou's jutsu, yes it is fodder,i dont see it being any stronger then part1 Temari's Kama Itachi jutsu that cut down a whole forest.


----------



## Coldhands (May 1, 2011)

Totsuka ain't doing shit to Gedo Mazo. It's a spiritual sword which seals the targets soul. When I last checked statues didn't have souls. Susano can bring some arrows but Gedo Mazo basically laughed at strongest Doton in the manga and didn't even care when Choji used butterfly punch to it. I don't see how Susano can even hurt Gedo Mazo.


----------



## shyakugaun (May 1, 2011)

†_Camorra_† said:


> No, complete Susanoo can appear instantly as Sasuke showed,i see no reason why Itachi wouldnt use Susanoo's full defensive power and risk to get one shoted by Kirin in the process,it just doesent make sense. Its more likely that Itachi activated full Susanoo instantly and then he almost out of chakra,thats why it took longer to reform.
> *As for Danzou's jutsu, yes it is fodder,i dont see it being any stronger then part1 Temari's Kama Itachi jutsu that cut down a whole forest.*


*
*

.........reaaaaallly ? 



JuubiSage said:


> Totsuka ain't doing shit to Gedo Mazo. It's a spiritual sword which seals the targets soul.* When I last checked statues didn't have souls. *Susano can bring some arrows but Gedo Mazo basically laughed at strongest Doton in the manga and didn't even care when Choji used butterfly punch to it. I don't see how Susano can even hurt Gedo Mazo.



Last i checked statues, didnt walk, talk and fire lightning out there ass


----------



## Orochibuto (May 1, 2011)

Nachrael said:


> Then I am proud to be a fucking idiot.
> Hell, Susanoo is a spiritual warrior and Gedou Mazou is a demon statue. And *are people seriously thinking that Gedou Mazou could penetrate Yata's Mirror? * It's not sure of course, but it could also be possible that Totsuka's Sword could hurt Gedou Mazou somehow.
> 
> Susanoo=Spiritual warrior with the best defence possible, and spiritual sword with the best sealing technique.
> ...



It doesnt need to, even the Uchihatard non existent wankery version of Susanoo which has an invincible Yata Mirror that can tank all attacks regardless how strong and what it is(despite it beign made clear that what it does is to adapt to the elemental nature of the attack), that has a sealing sword that can seal everything literally even cosmic beigns that can reality warp and has a Mirror that can change size and block omnidirectional attacks is useless here.

Gedou Mazo roars and it instantly covers all the area in destructive chakra. Even the Susanoo which I described above which is non existant and basically created by the Uchiha fandom, the "wank hype Susanoo" is completele useless here.


----------



## AoshiKun (May 1, 2011)

†_Camorra_† said:


> No, complete Susanoo can appear instantly as Sasuke showed,


Where? He could only form the 2nd stage instantly. To 3rd stage took some time also as happened to 4th stage.[1][2][3][4]



> i see no reason why Itachi wouldnt use Susanoo's full defensive power and risk to get one shoted by Kirin in the process,it just doesent make sense.


The 1st stage was able to tank one of Raikage's best attack, 2nd stage was able to tank 4 high level attacks (B or A ranked ones) while the 3rd stage tanked Danzou's attack so I dunno which stage would be necessary to tank Kirin. It isn't coherent.



> Its more likely that Itachi activated full Susanoo instantly and then he almost out of chakra,thats why it took longer to reform.


Itachi was almost out of chakra only when Susano'o began to disappear.


> As for Danzou's jutsu, yes it is fodder,i dont see it being any stronger then part1 Temari's Kama Itachi jutsu that cut down a whole forest.


Danzou jutsu was B or even A rank however the important part was the power-up it received. Therefore it could even become a S-rank Fuuton jutsu.



JuubiSage said:


> Totsuka ain't doing shit to Gedo Mazo. It's a spiritual sword which seals the targets soul. When I last checked statues didn't have souls. Susano can bring some arrows but Gedo Mazo basically laughed at strongest Doton in the manga and didn't even care when Choji used butterfly punch to it. I don't see how Susano can even hurt Gedo Mazo.


Monsters of chakra shouldn't have meat either 



Orochibuto said:


> Gedou Mazo roars and it instantly covers all the area in destructive chakra. Even the Susanoo which I described above which is non existant and basically created by the Uchiha fandom, the "wank hype Susanoo" is completele useless here.


Why would be useless? IMO if there is a jutsu that can counter GM is Susano'o. In none other jutsu you have such good offensive and defensive ability.


----------



## Corax (May 1, 2011)

Gedo with no diff. Just look at this poll.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (May 1, 2011)

Susanoo with 2 legendary items


----------



## Ezekial (May 1, 2011)

Gedo by unanimous decision


----------



## L. Messi [✔] (May 1, 2011)

Typical NF, wanking over a jutsu that just showed some feat... against fodders. 

By feats, Susano'o wins easily. Choji managed to hit GM, if Susano'o did what Choji did then GM maybe would have been sealed for all we know. the skeleton-formed Susano'o managed to block Kirin - a _real_ lightning - not ninjutsu.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (May 1, 2011)

Typical Uchiha Fanboy


----------



## navy (May 1, 2011)

So what your saying is Susano > All bijuu chakra
No.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (May 1, 2011)

Susano > All - Rikkoudou

Believe it.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 1, 2011)

Susano'o chops its head off. GG. 

Its too early to tell really, Gedo doesn't have many feats yet.


----------



## Draffut (May 1, 2011)

Current form Gedo is far superior.  But it also has 7 Bijuu's worthof chakra, so it should be stronger than anything except mybe the Kyuubi.


----------



## Ofkinheimer (May 1, 2011)

The only thing is comparable is size and Susanno isn't even that big when you consider all the big monsters we've seen in the manga.  Power isn't even close.

Add to the fact that Susanno can barely be maintain for a short period of time, with the user literally dying every second,  and you don't even have valid comparison.


----------



## Skywalker (May 1, 2011)

Itachi could hold it back for a bit, it would lol at Sasuke though.


----------



## boecker (May 1, 2011)

Well I think Susanoo might be more deadlier in a sense (atleast Itachi's version because of totsuka), but if they would be pitted against each other Gedo would win because I don't see Susanoo having anything that could destroy it.


----------



## vjpowell (May 1, 2011)

All I know about the Gedo Mazo is that it can take people's life or Bijuus from other people. I don't know if it has any side effects when it was used but when Nagato used it, it seem to have took a portion of his life when he did use it. I'm not sure which one is stronger but I have to see what Gedo Mazo can do in more of an intense fight before I can say anything else.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (May 1, 2011)

Susanoo is a construct made of chakra and the user's life force, which is likely synonymous with the soul. Gedo Mazo has the chakra of seven bijuus sealed into it, and it can suck in tens (if not hundreds) of souls without a single one of these chakras.

I do believe it's still too early to call, but from what we've seen so far, GM's in the lead.


----------



## T-Bag (May 1, 2011)

Cant the Susuno chop it up?


----------



## Draffut (May 1, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Susano'o chops its head off. GG.
> 
> Its too early to tell really, Gedo doesn't have many feats yet.



It could barely reach Gedo's knees.


----------



## shintebukuro (May 1, 2011)

What a troll topic.


----------



## Nuuskis (May 1, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> It could barely reach Gedo's knees.



Then it would chop it's knees off and then it's head.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 1, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> It could barely reach Gedo's knees.



sorry, I meant its balls.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (May 1, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> He got burned. He lost an entire outer layer of clothing. Thats not tanking it nor surviving just fine.


So losing layers of clothing is an indication of being close to death door?

I don't compute where you are going with this portion of your argument. I am not stating, that Kirin did not cause some harm. I am simply pointing to the fact, that there is no signs of him being "NEARLY KILLED" by it as you are trying to implicate.

And I am a hard core Sasuke fan. 





> You do know that hurts your argument right? If suction could stop it from moving, two mountains sandwiching it...


You do know that I wasn't responding to the mountain issue good sir, only addressing the fact that Susano too has been in a position where it was immobilized. 

Stop doing this Super Saiyan 12, stop debating with yourself, by adding arguments I never addressed. 

Note my two previous responses I responded in I quote "Susano has been in a position in which it was immobilized"







> WTF? The Rinnegan has been called the strongest of all three Dojutsus. You can only read the Rikudou Tablet completely with the Rinnegan. You control life and death, all six elements, gravity itself, thousands of boss summons, turns your body into a walking tank, controls Gedo Mazo, Six Paths of Pain..



Did I ever say it wasn't called the strongest? In fact if I remember correctly my post stated in I QUOTE "The Rinnegan is not even good enough to outclass the basic sharingan completely."

This simply states the obvious, thus is why Madara still clings to one of his sharingans. All Dojutsu grants something the other doesn't have, thus my statement could easily be applied to the Byakugan, as it too offers advantages over the others in several situations, and on particular task.

Again stop arguing with yourself.

Reading the tablet has nothing to do with what I stated, nor does it implicate power. 




> It has shown far more, far BETTER abilities than the Basic Sharingan. The only reason why Madara has one Sharingan and one Rinnegan is because he doesn't have the stamina to handle both Rinnegan eyes.


Better is a subjective. And the Basic sharingan, offers perks that the Rinnegan does not grant, thus is why Madara keeps one of each.

And I am not going to even address your second sentence as it has no merit. Madara has the stamina to summon and control the 9 tails, Gedo Mazo, the cells of Hashirama pumping in his veins(which was enough to power a whopping 11 sharingans).  He has kept individuals in genjutsu for days at a time, and yet you implicate he does not have enough stamina to wield both?

Lol, I love it when individuals try to take someone else ridiculous idea and try to use it themselves. 

Come on super saiyan 12, you are better than that.








> So could Tayuya's ghost things.
> Implicates it is not incorporeal, and is in fact as physical as wind jutsu.


If it is not incorporeal then that  means it cannot pass through solid objects.







> Except not everything can be blocked. That's physically impossible.


No one is implying it could.

My analogy was simply to emphasis or Susano works. Without breaching the shield, you cannot reach the user. Much like a tootsie pop. 



> The Yamata is PART of Orochimaru's body. Good sir.


Being attached to ones body, doesn't implicate it is human.

Much like the snakes are PART OF ORO'S BODY.
Link removed

But yet they are clearly snakes.

And can function independently of Oro. 

As shown.

Link removed

Does being part of Oro's body make them human? Is my question. If that argument was true, then I gues those white snakes are human right? They were PART OF ORO'S BODY?

I guess Ma and Pa are human when joint with Jiriaya, as they are PART OF HIS BODY. You don't seem to understand the argument. 






> He can only handle ONE Rinnegan. His stamina can't handle both. He wants to get the best of both worlds.


I supposed you have sufficient evidence to support this? What you don't?



> The Rinnegan is blatantly called the best Dojutsu of the manga. Several times. And in the databook and fanbook too. Canon >>>>> your Sharingan preference.


And still not enough to deprive Madara of using his sticking to his go to Sharingan. 

The Databook does not call the Rinnegan the strongest, it calls it the most revered, ala  most important. 

But it is not my preference I am using, but my observation. Clearly all the Dojutsu grants different things, but again you are arguing with yourself, and placing words in my mouth.

Never once did I indicate the Rinnegan wasn't the strongest, if I did please highlight the quote. I only stated the obvious, all Dojutsu have something to bring the the table. Madara is the biggest example of this idea.

But of course you are sticking to the "Madara lacks the stamina to wield both argument A.?" Yes good luck proven that good sir. 










> The Yamata is part of OROCHIMARU'S BODY. Its an extention of the White Snake.


But does that make Yamata Orochi human? I person usually implicates the individual being referred to is a human being. Being part of Oro's body does make it any more of a person, than Ma and Pa attached to Jiriaya's body. 

Link removed

Oro is is arguably human, Yamata Oro is clearly not. It isn't more human than the White snake form, which is composed of several techniques attached to Oro's body. 






> Its not 'attached' to Orochimaru. Its Orochimaru's BODY.


How is that different?


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (May 1, 2011)

vered said:


> the paths were clearly stated to be part of rinnegan dojutsu powers


They were not explicit, they were rated under the fan-book as kekkei genkai.
However the third databook clearly implies that they may not truly be related to the rin'negan


*Spoiler*: __ 





> NINJUTSU; KEKKEI GENKAI: RINNEGAN User: Nagato Supplementary; Rank: none Main text The doujutsu hosted by the founder of shinobi: Rikudou Sennin. Rinnegan's ripple pattern, expanding all over the eyes is the greatest particularity of all, as these pupils are sovereign, even amidst Sharingan and Byakugan, with which it forms the Three Great Doujutsu. The one who possesses these eyes, purported to have given birth to all ninjutsu, can grasp all five great nature alterations, upon which all ninjutsu are founded.
> Rumor has it they are sent by Heaven, when the world knows troubled times, to put those to an end, and be either a God of Creation, or a Destroyer who returns everything on the face of the Earth to nothingness. Captions -The supreme pupils that appear in turbulent times. Do they bring about creation or destruction? -The secret behind ninjutsu's genesis expands like ripples!! Picture comments - The Six Paths of Pain share their field of vision, and boast a cooperation that leaves absolutely no openings!! - Awakened to Rinnegan, the Pains have a shared field of vision to begin with, and they also have things such as chakra-disrupting weapons and undying bodies in common. However, whether these are part of the Rinnegan's power is still quite the riddle.









> and what was implied is that GM is part of the 7th path,the heretical path.
> Madara never used it the way he is using it now just like nagato has.madara used the sealing tech like every other member of the akatsuki and never before he used it to this extent


.
Because of it's name?
Don't forget that none of that shit truly belonged to nagato. He inherited all of the names, techniques, and skills from madara.

Not only that, but being a gedou is not the same as being a rikudou.
A gedou is a master of the paths, which are special jutsu created by madara, whom was a rin'negan wielder, And being a rikudou is returning back to the original physical form of Rikudou Sennin by unifying the uchiha and senju powers.

Gedou Mazou is most certainly not a "rin'negan summon" since kuchiyose need contracts, which are NOT automatic.

Realize the difference between jutsu create by the rin'negan and douryouku. Douryouku require activation of the eyes, while the paths had less to do with the rin'negan, and more with gedou mazou.

Chakra absorbtion? Into what? Maybe gedou mazou.

Soul sucking? Kind of like what gedou mazou does?

Summoning? Animals that have chakra rods in them. Which come from gedou mazou.

Tendou? Probably based in the ninpou created by rikudou. Closest to god.

Cyborg parts? Related more to the bodies themselves and their modification after death, which is allowed movement through... Gedou Mazou.
and not all summons need blood contact to be summoned.
animal realm summons are an ex,as well as GM itself which was summoned without the need of blood use(by both Nagato and Madara) again implying its indeed a Rinnegan related summon.now it dosent have to be a dojutsu created summon like Susanno but there is a clear connection between them.

Hell/Gedou paths: Definately rin'negan based jutsu. I will own up to that.
The path of hell and the path of the heretic are representative of madara's struggles, being outcast, and having to walk a path that was filled with suffering and judgement.

They are interconnected through the use of Enma, which is more closely related to susano'o than gedou mazou is, and controls life through reincarnation jutsu, and controls death through the hellish application of "Judgement".


----------



## BlinkST (May 1, 2011)

Excusable reader interpretation aside, that was some good fanfiction.


----------



## DremolitoX (May 1, 2011)

Susano would get stomped. Literally stepped on like a bug.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 1, 2011)

AoshiKun said:


> Why would be useless? IMO if there is a jutsu that can counter GM is Susano'o. In none other jutsu you have such good offensive and defensive ability.



Because the roar immediatly sets ablaze all the area with destructive chakra. Susanoo would find itself beign attacked omnidirectionally from all angles in destructive chakra, hell he would be standing in said chakra.

Even if you give him the non existent shield that Uchiha fandom invented for him that is basically a wank shield that can change sizes the most wanked version beign one that can cover omnidirectional attacks, is useless. The roar immediatly sets ablaze the area, the shield would take at least a few seconds to expand and to hit the shield would have to be cancelled.

Susanoo would be destroyed seconds after the battle started and if by miracle it didnt it would be stuck shielding from just roars until the chakra of the user depleted.

Please note I am talking here about a non existant Susanoo which was invented by the Uchiha fandom here, the real Susanoo you know the ones who doesnt have an omnidirectional shield, the one that blocks attacks by adapting to the elemental nature of the attack (as it was confirmed by the databook) and the one that doesnt have an invincible no limits fallacy sealing sword would get stomped, literally.

EDIT:
As for Madara having 1 sharingan, I think is obvious that he still use a Sharingan only, because he needs it for Izanagi.


----------



## AoshiKun (May 1, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> Because the roar immediatly sets ablaze all the area with destructive chakra. Susanoo would find itself beign attacked omnidirectionally from all angles in destructive chakra, hell he would be standing in said chakra.
> 
> Even if you give him the non existent shield that Uchiha fandom invented for him that is basically a wank shield that can change sizes the most wanked version beign one that can cover omnidirectional attacks, is useless. The roar immediatly sets ablaze the area, the shield would take at least a few seconds to expand and to hit the shield would have to be cancelled.
> 
> ...


A destructive chakra that couldn't kill 2 Akimichis? 
You should reread Sasuke vs Itachi because you (and most people here) are _ridiculously underrating Susano'o_.

To make your life easier I put the main points:

Uchiha wall is likely as higher as GM

The mountain is at last 10x higher than Uchiha wall or GM

Kirin obliterated the mountain

Susano'o tanked Kirin a jutsu that destroyed something 10x higher than GM

Therefore GM attacks would do shit against Susano'o 
And to make things more interesting we even dunno if that Susano'o was complete or not and Sasuke's Susano'o is going to be even stronger so say it would be obliterated in a blink os eyes is BS.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 1, 2011)

AoshiKun said:


> A destructive chakra that couldn't kill 2 Akimichis?



Akimichs werent hit by the bulk of the roar chakra, the roar set ablaze in destructive chakra the floor level basically and still affected aerial level still. Susanoo would be standing in said chakra.



AoshiKun said:


> You should reread Sasuke vs Itachi because you (and most people here) are _ridiculously underrating Susano'o_.



And you are ridiculously overrating Susanoo if you think it can defeat what is basically Juubi.



AoshiKun said:


> Uchiha wall is likely as higher as GM



No it isnt.

The mountain is at last 10x higher than Uchiha wall or GM



AoshiKun said:


> Kirin obliterated the mountain
> Susano'o tanked Kirin a jutsu that destroyed something 10x higher than GM



Irrelevant becuase uchiha wall is not as tall as GM, GM is taller than 2 mountains seen by mountain sandwich.



AoshiKun said:


> Therefore GM attacks would do shit against Susano'o
> And to make things more interesting we even dunno if that Susano'o was complete or not and Sasuke's Susano'o is going to be even stronger so say it would be obliterated in a blink os eyes is BS.



Irrelevant because uchiha wall is not as tall as GM.


----------



## Klue (May 1, 2011)

Can the Totsuka Sword pierce Gedo Mazou? If not, Susanoo is useless before it. Or I at seriously believe that to be the case.

I mean, can Yata's mirror really hold up against the raw power of potentially 7 Bijuu? 



AoshiKun said:


> Susano'o tanked Kirin a jutsu that destroyed something 10x higher than GM



It's not a tanking if he had to reform it.

And did you just try to argue that the Uchiha wall is likely as high as Gedo Mazou? So, I guess, the Akimichi father and son duo is half the size of that wall?


----------



## BlinkST (May 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> Can the Totsuka Sword pierce Gedo Mazou? If not, Susanoo is useless before it. Or I at seriously believe that to be the case.
> 
> I mean, can Yata's mirror really hold up against the raw power of potentially 7 Bijuu?


Hey, it's Yata's mirror. It's said to deflect anything, no matter what it is. 



Klue said:


> And did you just try to argue that the Uchiha wall is likely as high as Gedo Mazou?


If you use the humans as a scale, it's pretty feasible.


----------



## Jizznificent (May 2, 2011)

Blinx said:


> Hey, it's Yata's mirror. It's said to deflect anything, no matter what it is.


in this manga, jutsu or things that are called "absolute, invincible, immortal, unstoppable, impregnable etc" one day can become laughable statements the next; these statements are called hype. you should be wary of all this by now (but at the end of the day, i know some uchiha fans will start ranting, screaming retcon, calling kishi a troll etc you know the usual. it's always like that when things don't go a certain fandom's way, not just the uchiha fans). it's quite clear to me that kishi is actually trying to say that nothing is absolute in this manga, everything has a certain weakness, drawback or limitation no matter how small.

hey, but you never know, susanoo might be the first to break that rule.


----------



## BlinkST (May 2, 2011)

Klue said:


> And did you just try to argue that the Uchiha wall is likely as high as Gedo Mazou? So, I guess, the Akimichi father and son duo is half the size of that wall?


After some editing, long story short:



It's obviously larger.



Jizznificent said:


> in this manga, jutsu or things that are called "absolute, invincible, immortal, unstoppable, impregnable etc" one day can become laughable statements the next; these statements are called hype. you should be wary of all this by now (but at the end of the day, i know some uchiha fans will start ranting, screaming retcon, calling kishi a troll etc you know the usual. it's always like that when things don't go a certain fandom's way, not just the uchiha fans). it's quite clear to me that kishi is actually trying to say that nothing is absolute in this manga, everything has a certain weakness, drawback or limitation no matter how small.
> 
> hey, but you never know, susanoo might be the first to break that rule.


You should not assume I didn't take any of that into account, so don't conjure your impressions and try to make some kind of misguided argumentation off what you tell yourself. Yata's mirror is no Gaara's sand or Neji defense as far as I'm concerned. It's said to block literally anything thrown at it.


> ...
> 
> There's a reason why Susanoo can boast perfect flawlessness in its offense and defense: the spiritual weapons it holds in both hands. The Sword of Totsuka* in its right hand, which will mow down any kind of enemy, and the Mirror of Yata*, upon which all attacks will bounce back. Substantial or spiritual, and then ninjutsu or physical attacks lose all kinds of significance before the god's efficacy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 2, 2011)

If only all Susanoo's had Yata mirror and Totsuka. Oh wait...
Only one had 'em. :sanji


----------



## BlinkST (May 2, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> If only all Susanoo's had Yata mirror and Totsuka. Oh wait...
> Only one had 'em. :sanji


Yata was in the corner.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 2, 2011)

Blinx said:


> Hey, it's Yata's mirror. It's said to deflect anything, no matter what it is.



It is also said the way it do so is by adapting to the elemental nature of the attack, if the attack isnt elemental it cant block it.

But even that is irrelevant because the chakra roar attack is omnidirectional and even if the shield was unbreakable (which it isnt) it wouldnt be able to block the attack that comes from above, behind, the sides and below all at the same time.


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 2, 2011)

Blinx said:


> Yata was in the corner.



You're reaching far sonny. :sanji Could be Yata, but still its a huge reach, we could barely see shit.
But why does Sasuke's seem shorter? Whats up with that.


----------



## Jizznificent (May 2, 2011)

Blinx said:


> After some editing, long story short:
> You should not assume I didn't take any of that into account, so don't conjure your impressions and try to make some kind of misguided argumentation off what you tell yourself. Yata's mirror is no Gaara's sand or Neji defense as far as I'm concerned. It's said to block literally anything thrown at it.


something will overpower that mirror someday, just be ready someday when that day come.


----------



## BlinkST (May 2, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> You're reaching far sonny. :sanji Could be Yata, but still its a huge reach, we could barely see shit.
> But why does Sasuke's seem shorter? Whats up with that.


It probably is Yata. I think it's just the angle or how it was just materializing.



Orochibuto said:


> It is also said the way it do so is by adapting to the elemental nature of the attack, if the attack isnt elemental it cant block it.
> 
> But even that is irrelevant because the chakra roar attack is omnidirectional and even if the shield was unbreakable (which it isnt) it wouldnt be able to block the attack that comes from *above, behind, the sides and below all at the same time*.


It says it blocks any sort of attack, not just _elemental_ attacks. 

I'm not sure about your reasoning concerning how the fire jutsu is "omnidirectional" and comes at all angles. From what I understand, it seems to work exactly like Naruto's general chakra roar or shinra tensei in that while moving in various directions outwardly as a "bubble", certain parts of the attack aren't going to envelope things if one part is obstructed. 







Pretty clear in Gedo's case, the "roar" is in the shape of a ring of fire, which is at ground level. Unless you can document whatever page supports your mechanics as a so-called "omnidirectional" jutsu, you are merely adding those mechanics yourself.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (May 2, 2011)

Blinx said:


> Hey, it's Yata's mirror. It's said to deflect anything, no matter what it is.
> 
> 
> If you use the humans as a scale, it's pretty feasible.



Dude, read up on the term hyperboll and come back again :sanji Yata mirror blocks as much everything as the lightning sword of the 7 swordsman cuts everything. Besides you are twisting what the DB says about the Yata mirror, the correct translation is "all types of attacks" and not "all attacks,regardless how strong they are " as you say it,there is a big difference.


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (May 2, 2011)

Gedo will stomp on susanoo.


----------



## AoshiKun (May 2, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> And you are ridiculously overrating Susanoo if you think it can defeat what is basically Juubi.


I never said it can but I'm just pointing it could happen. As I said in my first post we dunno their full power so we're just speculating.

However most people here answer without even think about all their arguments are: GM is so huge that could obliterate Susano'o or anyone with a footstep. 



> No it isnt.
> 
> Irrelevant becuase uchiha wall is not as tall as GM, GM is taller than 2 mountains seen by mountain sandwich.
> 
> Irrelevant because uchiha wall is not as tall as GM.


Since when all mountains are equal in size?
Also that mountain is at last twice bigger than GM 

As I said under, their size looks similar. Just see the images. 
If you don't think so than prove it. 



Klue said:


> Can the Totsuka Sword pierce Gedo Mazou? If not, Susanoo is useless before it. Or I at seriously believe that to be the case.


Even if it can it would takes hours to suck that hole thing. 


> It's not a tanking if he had to reform it.


Well, you got the point.



> And did you just try to argue that the Uchiha wall is likely as high as Gedo Mazou? So, I guess, the Akimichi father and son duo is half the size of that wall?


Their size seems likely to me. Look how small Sasuke was and compare to all those time Akatsuki was on GM. It was the best thing I found to compare.


Jizznificent said:


> in this manga, jutsu or things that are called "absolute, invincible, immortal, unstoppable, impregnable etc" one day can become laughable statements the next; these statements are called hype. you should be wary of all this by now (but at the end of the day, i know some uchiha fans will start ranting, screaming retcon, calling kishi a troll etc you know the usual. it's always like that when things don't go a certain fandom's way, not just the uchiha fans). it's quite clear to me that kishi is actually trying to say that nothing is absolute in this manga, everything has a certain weakness, drawback or limitation no matter how small.
> 
> hey, but you never know, susanoo might be the first to break that rule.


If I'm not mistake Itachi was the one who said "everything has a weakness" and hey he was an Uchiha 


jaknblak said:


> If only all Susanoo's had Yata mirror and Totsuka. Oh wait...
> Only one had 'em. :sanji


Don't compare the 3rd stage with the 4th stage because we have no clue what that shit could do. Also if Sasuke's powers are fusing with Itachi's literally expect to see a real God of War there.



Blinx said:


> Hey, it's Yata's mirror. It's said to deflect anything, no matter what it is.



It's the same as what happens if the strongest sword fight the strongest shield? Every shinobi or jutsu can be defeated even Rikudou Sennin


----------



## cloudsymph (May 2, 2011)

gedo, it houses fucking bijuus.  it would have more or less been more comparable and arguable when the bijuu count was 1-3 but now imo anyone that says susano'o>gedo is either smoking some good crack or a major fanboy/girl.


----------



## Draffut (May 2, 2011)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> Because of it's name?
> Don't forget that none of that shit truly belonged to nagato. He inherited all of the names, techniques, and skills from madara.



Wait, what?

He inherited everything from Rikudou, Madara just helped facilitate unlocking the Rinnegan.



> A gedou is a master of the paths, which are special jutsu created by madara, whom was a rin'negan wielder, And being a rikudou is returning back to the original physical form of Rikudou Sennin by unifying the uchiha and senju powers.



What the fuck am i reading.


----------



## AKmyWaffle (May 2, 2011)

cloudsymph said:


> gedo, it houses fucking bijuus.  it would have more or less been more comparable and arguable when the bijuu count was 1-3 but now imo anyone that says susano'o>gedo is either smoking some good crack or a major fanboy/girl.



The people arguing in favor of Susano bring up very good points. And remember that even though the Juubi housed all nine of the Bijuu it was still defeated by a single man.


----------



## HawkMan (May 2, 2011)

Who cares, they're both wielded by Uchiha. 

Kirin shattered Itachi's Susano'o, causing him to reform it. The Gedo Mazou powered by* 7 Bijuu *would likely do the same to Susano'o's defenses.


----------



## Squeek (May 2, 2011)

why are people arguing about this? this is the most ridiculous argument I've ever read so far.
Susanoo will run out, Gedoo wont. thats a fact. it's like comparing a tiny swimming pool to an ocean, regardless of how beautiful that swimming pool is, the ocean will still beat it by the amount of water it can hold lol.


----------



## Dim Mak (May 2, 2011)

AKmyWaffle said:


> The people arguing in favor of Susano bring up very good points. And remember that even though the Juubi housed all nine of the Bijuu it was still defeated by a single man.


Yeah, and that man was God...


----------



## Orochibuto (May 2, 2011)

Blinx said:


> It probably is Yata. I think it's just the angle or how it was just materializing.



In the databook it specifies that the mechanics of the defense is by adapting to the nature of the attack. If the attack is non elemental it cant block it, for example a bijuu dama.



Blinx said:


> It says it blocks any sort of attack, not just _elemental_ attacks.




The databook say elemental.



Blinx said:


> I'm not sure about your reasoning concerning how the fire jutsu is "omnidirectional" and comes at all angles. From what I understand, it seems to work exactly like Naruto's general chakra roar or shinra tensei in that while moving in various directions outwardly as a "bubble", certain parts of the attack aren't going to envelope things if one part is obstructed.



Because it isnt, everything around Gedou Mazo is set ablaze in destructive chakra. There is no single point around it that isnt covered in a circular perimeter, what is worse is that it directly rise from the floor level to the top. Yata Mirror cant block it because it comes from all angles except top at the same time. Actually you could make an argument that as it seem to rise from the floor level it could block but it it wont becuase Susanoo would literally have to be standing in Yata Mirror to block the attack and YM has never shown that it can be used as a standing board. Even if you want to say "Orochibuto, databooks dont count it can block everything" even if you want to argue "Orochibuto, it can block it" is irrelevant because even if it could Susanoo would be perpetually stuck in defense. The chakra roar is both a defensive and offensive albeit more focused in defensive strike. Even if you want to give Yata Mirror non existing abilities like beign able to block omnidirectional attacks (attacks that literally turn all the standing area into an attack itself), that it can block non elemental attacks and that it can block everything no matter how strong and that it can seal literally anything no matter how strong is it and if it has 7 souls inside it, it is is irrelevant.

In the case against the invincible Susanoo you are making it out to be (which isnt invincible) what would ensue is a battle of attrition between Gedou Mazo and Susanoo in which both sides would be perpetually engaged in their defensive abilities. The difference is that Susanoo is empowered by either Itachi or Sasuke and it doens matter if you give him EMS Sasuke does not have Bijuu chakra pool, let alone 7 Bijuu chakra pool. What would happen in that scenario is that Susanoo would be stock blocking perpetually the roar from Gedou Mazo, while Gedou Mazo would be perpetually stuck spamming the same attack to avoid Susanoo adavancing and sealing it. Eventually it would all resume into who can hold its defense longer and we all know Gedou Mazo would win it.


----------



## narut0ninjafan (May 2, 2011)

Seriously why would Susanoo have ANY sort of chance of beating Gedo Mazou?

Why can't Uchiha fans understand their precious Uchihas are NOT invincible.

Hell, you should be arguing whether Susanoo can defeat Gedo Mazou's one finger really like the Tsunade vs Naruto fight.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 2, 2011)

AKmyWaffle said:


> The people arguing in favor of Susano bring up very good points. And remember that even though the Juubi housed all nine of the Bijuu it was still defeated by a single man.



This is like saying the Living Tribunal is a weakling becuase it had his ass handed to him by GOD's power.

Are you suggesting that Susanoo is as strong as Rikudou Sennin?


----------



## Complete_Ownage (May 2, 2011)

LoL seriously....I wont even go into detail 

Remember what Tsunade did to naruto when they first met? Gedo would do the same thing and flick Susanoo with a finger


----------



## blacksword (May 2, 2011)

Gedo mazo raped the poll. As expected.
But i Think Sasuke's sussano will end up being stronger than GM


----------



## AoshiKun (May 2, 2011)

narut0ninjafan said:


> Seriously why would Susanoo have ANY sort of chance of beating Gedo Mazou?


Then I ask you why wouldn't Susanoo have ANY sort of chance of beating Gedo Mazo? 



> Why can't Uchiha fans understand their precious Uchihas are NOT invincible.


No one is saying Uchihas are invencible (at last not me) however people act like GM and Rikudou are. No one or anything is invencible, there are jutsus that could defeat Susano'o or GM. The question here is: is Susano'o the jutsu to defeat GM or the opposite?

Also just foolish people are certain about everything, there is always a "could be". Unfortunetly, most members here doesn't give arguments they just throw their opinions like nothing.

To give a descent answer we must analyze otherwise we'll give an answer without thinking.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 2, 2011)

AoshiKun said:


> Then I ask you why wouldn't Susanoo have ANY sort of chance of beating Gedo Mazo?
> 
> 
> No one is saying Uchihas are invencible (at last not me) however people act like GM and Rikudou are. No one or anything is invencible, there are jutsus that could defeat Susano'o or GM. The question here is: is Susano'o the jutsu to defeat GM or the opposite?
> ...



The point here Aoshi is that some people at least I try to give an unbiased and backed opinion. The thing is that when presented with overwhelming evidence that Susanoo specially can lose to anything, they always come and refuse to acknowledge evidence that contradict this (for example the databook outright stated how Susanoo block attakcs) and go for things like "Nah-uh this doesnt count" then proceed to go on fallacious statements based on nothing but hyperbole "Yata Shield is invincible, therefore even if GM indeed is the Juubi body not even it can break it" "Totsuka sword can seal anything, therefore it doesnt matter if GM is a different creature, it doesnt matter if it has 7 souls as opposed to 1 and it doesnt matter if GM is extemelly durable (remember the sharpest sword in the world faild to pierce KN4 and GM is way stronger) we assume it can pierce GM because Susanoo is invincible and it can seal GM because it can seal ANYTHING".

This is what piss off people, this attitude, it is called no limits fallacy and selective reading. I dont like Sasuke and I like Orochimaru but only because of that I dont go claiming that Orochimaru would rape Sasuke because there is overwhelming evidence that it isnt the same. Why cant Uchihas fans do the same? Why they cant accept that Susanoo is invincible? Freaking Itachi said that nothing is.

Gedou Mazo was soloing 5 nations at the same time, it is the ultimate weapon of Madara, it is basically a lesser Juubi in such a way that Madara is confident that just by adding Kin-Gin to it, it will turn the Gedou Mazo into a world soloer that will put the entire planet into a genjutsu even if only temporary for not having the true Hachibi and Kyuubi. It is utterly ridiculous to say that Susanoo has a slight change against it. It doesnt has it now and just wait and see the possibilities will be beyond doubt reduced to -1 when Madara adds Kin-Gin to it and the saddest part of it is that I can almost assure you that even if when Madara adds Kin-Gin to it Gedou Mazo grows tails and attain the fucking Sharrinnegan there will be Uchiha fans arguing that Susanoo could defeat it. This is why some people doesnt even bother arguing anymore, because they will now they will be responded with a closed minded set where the only answer will be "Yata Mirror is unbreakable, it doesnt matter if the attack can destroy a planet, it will tank it becuase it blocks ANYTHING". I hope that I gave you some insight to why some people here react this way and if you are truly and open minded Uchihafan and not an Uchihatard you at least may understand our position.

I know there are many people who seek to underrate Uchihas only becuase they hate them and will find any ridiculous situation to have their ass handed to him. I dont like Uchihas, but I am not this way if an Uchiha wins beyond reasonable doubt I will say it. What piss me off is the other way around when the fans wont concede even where the result is obvious.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (May 2, 2011)

LOL.

not even itachi susanoo has the slimmest of chances against gedo. not only is susanoo vastly smaller, but from what we;ve seen it hasn;t shown anywhere near the destructive feats.

gedo easily


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (May 2, 2011)

Clearly by the raw logic here Gedo Mazu would destroy the Susano'o.

Susano'o like any ninjutsu is immediately and completely limited by the total chakra that the user can generate. Regardless of element or skill in the end, Susano'o cannot indefinitely shield its user from something of greater strength. 

No Uchiha in history has had greater chakra than seven biju combined. In order to produce a Susano'o greater in strength than this version of Gedo Mazu, the Uchiha would have to be the Kyubi Jinchuriki. A stand alone Mangekyo Sharingan Uchiha would probably be able to withstand one or two attacks, and then it would be overwhelmed especially something like the Phantom Dragon Sealing attack which would likely suck up Susano'o or just that immense power wave. If even maintaining the Susano'o sucks up chakra then combating that great a chakra wave would wear them out. Even if I granted that the Susano'o was durable enough to withstand the Gedo Mazu's onslaught, the person inside would still be the victim of the sheer exhaustion of enduring the onslaught and either the Susano' would collapse or they would die from chakra exhaustion.

On the other end I have no reason to believe that Totsuka no Tsurugi could defeat Genryu Kyu Fujin they are both the highest ranked seals that we are aware of besides Shiki Fujin. It is indeterminable which would prevail, but Gedo Mazu has thus far proven impervious to very powerful attacks.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (May 2, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Gedo mazo raped the poll. As expected.
> But i Think *Sasuke's sussano will end up being stronger than GM*





sasuke's susanoo is practically combined with itachi's and has his 2 legendary items.

Gedo will still rape susanoo... blindfolded


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (May 2, 2011)

PrazzyP said:


> sasuke's susanoo is practically combined with itachi's and has his 2 legendary items.
> 
> Gedo will still rape susanoo... blindfolded



The items are spiritual, I.E Imaginary/psychicly borne.
Itachi had the sword of tosuka because he invented it/imagined it.
Sasuke won't use it unless he WANTS to .

That is the awesome thing about the susano'o. It becomes what you want it to. That is the awesome thing about the mangekyou in general. It will create any chakra effect you can think of, albeit the chakra being strongly yin-based and costing the price of your eyes.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 2, 2011)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> The items are spiritual, I.E Imaginary/psychicly borne.
> Itachi had the sword of tosuka because he invented it/imagined it.
> Sasuke won't use it unless he WANTS to .
> 
> That is the awesome thing about the susano'o. It becomes what you want it to. That is the awesome thing about the mangekyou in general. It will create any chakra effect you can think of, albeit the chakra being strongly yin-based and costing the price of your eyes.



This is just especulation and you have not an ounce of evidence to back up your statement. If so what stopped Itachi from imagining a reality warping magic wand?


----------



## ZE (May 2, 2011)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> The items are spiritual, I.E Imaginary/psychicly borne.
> Itachi had the sword of tosuka because he invented it/imagined it.
> Sasuke won't use it unless he WANTS to .
> 
> That is the awesome thing about the susano'o. It becomes what you want it to. That is the awesome thing about the mangekyou in general. It will create any chakra effect you can think of, albeit the chakra being strongly yin-based and costing the price of your eyes.



That's an awesome fanfiction, but far from canon. Or to rephrase it, as canon as Hinata being pregnant from Akamaru.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (May 2, 2011)

Totsuka Sword + Yata Mirror > Gedo Mazo.

Manga did say these weapons makes Itachi invincible.


----------



## ZE (May 2, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Manga did say these weapons makes Itachi invincible.



I guess that means Pain is always invincible.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (May 2, 2011)

ZE said:


> I guess that means Pain is always invincible.



Not when he used up his chakra and the time interval comes into effect.


----------



## ZE (May 2, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Manga did say these weapons makes Itachi invincible.



Not when you're invincible for no longer than 1 minute and your jutsu kills you. 



Kakashi Hatake said:


> Not when he used up his chakra and the time interval comes into effect.



Madara says Pain is invincible. 
Kakashi Hatake says Pain isn't invincible. 
I'll rather believe Madara.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (May 2, 2011)

ZE said:


> Not when you're invincible for no longer than 1 minute and your jutsu kills you.



Only reason it killed Itachi was because of Itachi's illness. Re-read the chapter.



ZE said:


> Madara says Pain is invincible.
> Kakashi Hatake says Pain isn't invincible.
> I'll rather believe Madara.



Madara, the guy who lied more than Kakashi? Goodluck with that.


----------



## ZE (May 2, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Only reason it killed Itachi was because of Itachi's illness. Re-read the chapter.


So I'm supposed to imagine a Itachi without his disease when his disease is part of his character? 



> Madara, the guy who lied more than Kakashi? Goodluck with that.


Kakashi Hatake, the guy who is one of the biggest fanboys in this forums? Goodluck with that. I'll rather believe Madara.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 2, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Not when he used up his chakra and the time interval comes into effect.



Kabuto did said the combination of ET + his secret technique makes him invincible. According to your logic Kabuto rapes EMS Sasuke.

Ya know? Im fed up with this hyperbole shit you fallaciously pull to try to horribly prove a point. Itachi with his weapons is invincible? PROVE IT.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2011)

Gedo Mazo is the ultimate summon.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (May 2, 2011)

It seems there are still some 'special' people left who dont know the meaning of hyperboll  lol Poll shows that the majority does have good reading comprehention but 25 votes for Susanoo ?? Seriously now ?  lol Uchiha


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (May 2, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> This is just especulation and you have not an ounce of evidence to back up your statement. If so what stopped Itachi from imagining a reality warping magic wand?


An imaginary reality warping wand eh?
Like a sword of fire that eats things?

Right, it's so crazy.
Also, he was stopped by the limits of his eyes and chakra.
Purely recreating reality through imagination alone is called izanagi, and he didn't have that jutsu. Or at least he didn't want to use it.

Also your "omnidirectional attack* idea is flawed, since the chakra emmanates from the radius of gedou mazou, not susanoo.

So if gedou mazou is 0, and susano'o is A, the pattern moves like this.

*A* 
             1 2 3
             4 *0* 5
             6 7 8

It only hits in one direction.


ZE said:


> That's an awesome fanfiction, but far from canon. Or to rephrase it, as canon as Hinata being pregnant from Akamaru.


Far from canon? Lets use a logical line of reasoning.

Uchiha have two kekkei genkai. The sharingan, and Overwhelming yin chakra.
Through the usual method of fratricide, they often awaken the mangekyou sharingan, which has the powers of... *Inventing ninjutsu that can be molded and used through the eyes.*

We know they are infact invented and not inherited, because kakashi invented kamui. The disconnect comes from sasuke who seemingly inherited itachi's douryouku(eye powers. Ama,tsuki,susan... Ect), but what most overlook is that he actually reinvented those jutsu.

He didn't have Amaterasu until he tried to use it. He couldn't shape it into Enton until he decided to do such, and invented new elemental jutsu. And finally when it comes to his susano'o, he actively changed it to suit his own needs, first having a sword, and later shaping his yata's mirror into a crossbow.

All of the mangekyou douryouku are spiritually based, since amaterasu is the concept of fire, rather than actual katon or real fire, since it can *burn fire*. tsukuyomi is an imaginary world created with genjutsu, rather than a real one, and susano'o is a spiritual giant, rather than being wholely physical.

Databook file on susano'o, with bolded parts by me.

*Spoiler*: __ 





> INJUTSU; KEKKEI GENKAI: Susanoo (Mysterious, All-Encompassing Assistance Ability*)
> User: Uchiha Itachi
> Offensive; Defensive; Close, Medium, Long ranges; Rank: none
> 
> ...






Susano'o is materialized spiritual chakra that has been SHAPED by the mangekyou.
Its not even completely real, but mostly an imaginary shape from the aether of the caster's mind.
All of it is spiritual, down to the weapons it has, which are fashioned by the user, including their effects.


----------



## ZE (May 2, 2011)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> Far from canon? Lets use a logical line of reasoning.
> 
> Uchiha have two kekkei genkai. The sharingan, and Overwhelming yin chakra.
> Through the usual method of fratricide, they often awaken the mangekyou sharingan, which has the powers of... *Inventing ninjutsu that can be molded and used through the eyes.*
> ...


I've nothing against Hinata and Akamaru being lovers. Don't get me wrong.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (May 2, 2011)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> An imaginary reality warping wand eh?
> Like a sword of fire that eats things?
> 
> Right, it's so crazy.
> ...



Spiritual energy is just 1/2 half of chakra so it can be blocked by anyone  Using hype statements means shit since going by that logic there are many things in the manga which must be 'invincible' 
Truth is Susanoo is overrated as hell and i dont see it as being that much stronger then your avarege boss summon. As for Sasuke's version,its total crapp  Even bloodlusted Sakura can break that thing


----------



## Orochibuto (May 2, 2011)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> An imaginary reality warping wand eh?
> Like a sword of fire that eats things?
> 
> Right, it's so crazy.



Prove to me that Susanoo can imagine anything into existence come on prove it, if you dont prove it your argument equals zero. Can you prove it? If it can imagine anything into existence why didnt Itachi imagined a reality warping wand like in Fairly Oddparents? If your point is corrent which isnt, then the whole mooneye plan is pointless since everyone with Susanoo would be infinitely more powerful than 1 billion Juubis according to you.

So either you are a liar and it cant do such thing or Itachi and Sasuke are 2 fucking retards that imagined a sword that eat things and an arrow and bow when they could simply imagine something that GG everyone.



dark messiah verdandi said:


> Also your "omnidirectional attack* idea is flawed, since the chakra emmanates from the radius of gedou mazou, not susanoo.
> 
> So if gedou mazou is 0, and susano'o is A, the pattern moves like this.
> 
> ...



It is omnidirectional when the attack covers ALL of the area, right it doesnt cover above area. But it covers below, one side, the other side, the front and back. Yata Shield as you know can only cover 1 angle. I can prove you the omnidirectionality of the attack, can you prove your statement about beign able to imagine anything into existence? No you can, if you can prove it I am more than glad to see it.

Omnidirectional doesnt have to be lasers hitting from all angles, it can be an attack that covers all directions. Take the example of a fire in a building, it is an omidirectional range a person engulfed in fire would in fact be attacked omnidirectionaly by it. You just only used numbers and nosense fallacy to try to disprove it, I can prove you that if Susanoo is 10 meters away from GM the attack will be either omnidirectional ore semi-omnidirectional. Can you disprove me?

EDIT:
Its wonderful that you use databook, did you know that then according to Databook Yata Shield block attacks by changing adapting to the elemental nature of the attack? And thus if the attack doesnt have an elemental nature for example Bijuu Dama GG Yata Shield.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (May 2, 2011)

ZE said:


> So I'm supposed to imagine a Itachi without his disease when his disease is part of his character?



What the hell are you talking about. Itachi death was due to his disease. Its as simple as that. 

You said he died because of Susano, now thats false. 



ZE said:


> Kakashi Hatake, the guy who is one of the biggest fanboys in this forums? Goodluck with that. I'll rather believe Madara.



You know, that can be taken as flamebait. Given new KL rule, you could be banned.



Orochibuto said:


> Kabuto did said the combination of ET + his secret technique makes him invincible. According to your logic Kabuto rapes EMS Sasuke.
> 
> Ya know? Im fed up with this hyperbole shit you fallaciously pull to try to horribly prove a point. Itachi with his weapons is invincible? PROVE IT.



Kabuto is invincible if he uses his Edo zombies smartly. And we have yet to see his secret technique. So at this moment I would say Kabuto is invincible until we see his secret technique. 

But currently Kabuto is failing, he lost nearly half of his Edo army. So his not using them properly.

Sure, check the manga, Itachi Yata Mirror blocked all attacks.


----------



## BlinkST (May 2, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> In the databook it specifies that the mechanics of the defense is by adapting to the nature of the attack. If the attack is non elemental it cant block it, for example a bijuu dama.


It also said it can block any sort of attack, not just elemental jutsu. It doesn't matter what it is made of.



Orochibuto said:


> Because it isnt, everything around Gedou Mazo is set ablaze in destructive chakra.


No, that didn't happen. The flame is depicted at ground level, while Chouji and his dad didn't combust despite being at *point-blank range*. Unless they're flame-repellent, that's a dead giveaway of your misconceptions. 

They were merely pushed back, suggesting the "fire" is merely a depiction chakra and insignificant i.e it doesn't actually combust. The actual attack is just another chakra release in the vein of shinra tensei of the fox's chakra bellows. You are again, making up these mechanics as if it's water or this magical "omnipresent" attack. Oh it comes from above, below, side by side. Document the page that has such apparently obvious mechanics set in stone, or stop trying to counter theories with_ more theories_. 



Orochibuto said:


> Yata Mirror cant block it because it comes from all angles except top at the same time.


Same could be said of the explosions of Sasuke's kunai. Yata can already expand to cover Susanoo as it is.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (May 2, 2011)

Blinx said:


> It also said it can block any sort of attack, not just elemental jutsu. It doesn't matter what it is made of.
> 
> 
> No, that didn't happen. The flame is depicted at ground level, while Chouji and his dad didn't combust despite being at *point-blank range*. Unless they're flame-repellent, that's a dead giveaway of your misconceptions.
> ...



Yata mirror has hype without feats so your argument is pointless  
GM stomps Susanoo with a single finger,thats not even up to debate.


----------



## ZE (May 2, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> What the hell are you talking about. Itachi death was due to his disease. Its as simple as that.
> 
> You said he died because of Susano, now thats false.


Sasuke was in pain due to using Susanoo and was about to be killed by Mei because of that and unlike Itachi, he doesn't have a disease. 



> You know, that can be taken as flamebait. Given new KL rule, you could be banned.


Calling someone a fanboy is an insult since when? If you have preference for some characters over the others and take it to the extreme, you shouldn't be ashamed of it.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 2, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> You know, that can be taken as flamebait. Given new KL rule, you could be banned.



Giving a character preference over all the others and defend it to no end, is basically the definition of fanboyism, also there is a rule against fanboyism. Though dont worry the incredibly biased moderators of NF that never ban fanboys until they are forced to.



Kakashi Hatake said:


> Kabuto is invincible if he uses his Edo zombies smartly. And we have yet to see his secret technique. So at this moment I would say Kabuto is invincible until we see his secret technique.
> 
> But currently Kabuto is failing, he lost nearly half of his Edo army. So his not using them properly.
> 
> Sure, check the manga, Itachi Yata Mirror blocked all attacks.


[/QUOTE]

No, Kabuto outright stated he is invincible with edo tenseo + secret jutsu. If you are going to apply hyperbole statements to a character you should apply it to all, he never said "if I use ET properly" or anything, he outright stated what is needed to be invincible. And you know all Kabuto's "fails" could ammount to nothing given that apparently to his person the only relevant edo tensei is the secret coffin while all the others included Nagato he considers expendable warriors to with no purpose but wear down the alliance.

You could also say "Itachi is only invencible to attacks that are logical that can be blocked" yet you dont. So if you are going to apply absolute hyperbole as feats to 1 character you must do so to all.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (May 2, 2011)

ZE said:


> Sasuke was in pain due to using Susanoo and was about to be killed by Mei because of that and unlike Itachi, he doesn't have a disease.
> 
> Calling someone a fanboy is an insult since when? If you have preference for some characters over the others and take it to the extreme, you shouldn't be ashamed of it.



Sasuke was in pain doesn't mean Itachi died of the same pain. He died of the disease which is known to all Naruto readers except haters. 

Don't get me wrong, I didn't find that insulting, if I did I would have reported you. I was told by a Naruto fan that you can get banned for calling someone fanboy of a character. Since that is no way to debate.



Orochibuto said:


> Giving a character preference over all the others and defend it to no end, is basically the definition of fanboyism, also there is a rule against fanboyism. Though dont worry the incredibly biased moderators of NF that never ban fanboys until they are forced to.



Stick to the post which referred to you. 



Orochibuto said:


> No, Kabuto outright stated he is invincible with edo tenseo + secret jutsu. If you are going to apply hyperbole statements to a character you should apply it to all, he never said "if I use ET properly" or anything, he outright stated what is needed to be invincible. And you know all Kabuto's "fails" could ammount to nothing given that apparently to his person the only relevant edo tensei is the secret coffin while all the others included Nagato he considers expendable warriors to with no purpose but wear down the alliance.
> 
> You could also say "Itachi is only invencible to attacks that are logical that can be blocked" yet you dont. So if you are going to apply absolute hyperbole as feats to 1 character you must do so to all.



Kabuto's Hype doesn't match its Feats at this moment.

Itachi's hype matches its feats.​
Its just that simple.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 2, 2011)

Blinx said:


> It also said it can block any sort of attack, not just elemental jutsu. It doesn't matter what it is made of.



Can you point me out where it states *any sort of attack, not just elemental jutsu*.

And yes, Yata Mirror is just hyperbole with no feats. Your argument is pointless.



Blinx said:


> No, that didn't happen. The flame is depicted at ground level, while Chouji and his dad didn't combust despite being at *point-blank range*. Unless they're flame-repellent, that's a dead giveaway of your misconceptions.
> 
> They were merely pushed back, suggesting the "fire" is merely a depiction chakra and insignificant i.e it doesn't actually combust. The actual attack is just another chakra release in the vein of shinra tensei of the fox's chakra bellows. You are again, making up these mechanics as if it's water or this magical "omnipresent" attack. Oh it comes from above, below, side by side. Document the page that has such apparently obvious mechanics set in stone, or stop trying to counter theories with_ more theories_.



Sure here is the page

this

As you can see here the bulk of the chakra wave is on the floor level beign significantly lighter above. The Akimichis werent hit by the bulk of it and they were in airspace.

Susanoo on the other hand would be at the floor level as you can see surronder literally from all sides by the destructive chakra, basically the chakra aura of GM turns all the surrounding floor into a destructive chakra and protects itself.



Blinx said:


> Same could be said of the explosions of Sasuke's kunai. Yata can already expand to cover Susanoo as it is.



Can you please provide me where it is said or shown that the mirror expands?.

Fine lets take this lie as true and say that the shield can expand to engulf the totality of Susanoo. There is 1 point here, as you can see the entire area is set ablaze starting from the floor level and getting weaker as you approach the airspace, increasing in potency the closer you get to Gedou Mazo. So even assuming the shield can protect Susanoo from all angles, it cant protect it from the attack that comes from below, how will it do it? Is Susanoo going to stand on the shield? Are you saying that Susanoo can form a total force field Charles Xavier style? 

Also Sasuke's attack was FRONTAL attack as you can see here:



And here you can see it was repelled by the shield who was FRONTALLY tanking the attack the shield aimed in the direction where the Kunai was thrown. As contrary to Gedou Mazo chakra blaze area where it isnt a Kunai aimed at an specific direction, but it a chakra that cover all the totality of the area.



Please look how the explosions are only seen on the frontal view of Susanoo, because the Kunai was aimed at Susanno, it impacted frontally of it and thus you can see the explosions only in the front. Nowhere you can see the explosions engulfed the geet area, the back area and the side area of Susanoo only the front where the shield was.

Here it is confirmed how Susanoo tanked a FRONTAL attack, that was launched in the direction the shield was blocking



But things just get worse, lets assume that Susanoo can expand, the shield is all powerful and can stand the destructive chakra and can engulf Susanoo in a circular forcefield that cover all angles including floor Charles Xavier style and can do it inmediatly in less than it takes GM to roar. It then becomes battle of attrition for Susanoo, it cant unmake its shield because then it will be hit. Susanoo keeps blocking, GM keeps roaring and at the end of the day it vanish because the Uchiha cant keep the Susanoo activated forever, GM has the chakra of 7 Bijuus on the other hand.

Please take a look how we went from the logical and manga established Susanoo, to a wankery tribute monstrousity totally invented by the Uchiha fandom which was a shield that can change size, cover omnidirectionally and even cover totallity like if it were a force field, completele unbreakable and invincibly and it still lose because it wont win the battle of attrition.


----------



## Iamacloud (May 2, 2011)

You know when you accidentally step in dog shit and then have to wipe if off your shoe? That's how the fight would go, just replace you with GM and dog shit with susanoo.


----------



## lathia (May 2, 2011)

Orochibuto: My friend, we're dealing with Kishi here. On top of that Susanoo hasn't really been completely explained or showcased to it's full potential. Don't rule anything out and take everything stated with a grain of salt. 

Susanoo is far from being invincible, that much has been shown. It however is a formidable defense/offense.


----------



## AoshiKun (May 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Gedo Mazo is the ultimate summon.


Juubi is the ultimate summon.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 2, 2011)

lathia said:


> Orochibuto: My friend, we're dealing with Kishi here. On top of that Susanoo hasn't really been completely explained or showcased to it's full potential. Don't rule anything out and take everything stated with a grain of salt.
> 
> Susanoo is far from being invincible, that much has been shown. It however is a formidable defense/offense.



Then Uchihatards should argue when it has shown full power. I am just presenting the facts here, with manga support while they do with hyperbole statements. Susanoo as you pointed out is not invincible.

Oh and about manga facts, Zetsu is the one who said Susanoo is "invincible" right? Well here is another Zetsu hyperbole statement proven wrong:



Zetsu: "A jutsu like Amaterasu, *absolutely inescapable*"

Raikage proved Zetsu and Sasuke wrong when Raikage escaped Amaterasu.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 2, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Kabuto's Hype doesn't match its Feats at this moment.
> 
> Itachi's hype matches its feats.​
> Its just that simple.



Neither Susanoo hype in the way you are trying it to apply, it would apply if you know took it as what is, hyperbole on a reasonable state. However the "absolute invincible" you are trying to apply is a power on the tier of omnipotence, omniscience, etc. you know an absolute attribute. Susanoo hasnt show feats that match for absolute invincibility like tanking a multiversal busting attack.

Stop beign an hyporcrite, you say Susanoo is invincible but refuse to acknowledge the same for Kabuto, you are the most biased poster I have seen in the entire forum.


----------



## crisler (May 3, 2011)

*i'd lean towards gedo*

as the above said, the rikudo seal was able to only split the juubi,

death god seal could only seal half of kyuubi

now i'm not saying that totsuka is weaker than them (since nothing has been implied) and i know 7 bijuus + 8tail tentacle is weaker than the whole juubi (i dunno bout 1/2 kyuubi comparison) but there probably is a limit to totsuka's seal.

in fact i think it would be more difficult to seal the juubi than rikudo himself..
so, even if yata no mirror has perfect defence...i'd say gedo gets this. 

p.s i'd say amaterasu would be more powerful against large entities...as far as we know, amaterasu was only avoided, or removed by moving the targetted object but never been destroyed except by the user.


----------



## crisler (May 3, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> Then Uchihatards should argue when it has shown full power. I am just presenting the facts here, with manga support while they do with hyperbole statements. Susanoo as you pointed out is not invincible.
> 
> Oh and about manga facts, Zetsu is the one who said Susanoo is "invincible" right? Well here is another Zetsu hyperbole statement proven wrong:
> 
> ...




zetsu never said that. he was repeating what sasuke said. it was sasuke who said amaterasu was inescapable. agree on that raikage proved him wrong


----------



## Orochibuto (May 3, 2011)

crisler said:


> zetsu never said that. he was repeating what sasuke said. it was sasuke who said amaterasu was inescapable. agree on that raikage proved him wrong



He didnt denied it, in fact he added that he believed it by he himself adding "what could it be?" and even if it wasnt Zetsu it outright proves an hyperbole statement beign proven wrong.


----------



## MinatoEMS (May 3, 2011)

SonicTron said:


> I have to say, the proportions are probably skewed.  I hope Kishi will some time relate them by actual size.  We have yet to see a fully-formed Susanoo with bipedal movement, making it seem small in comparison.  I imagine they are similarly sized, except that Susanoo has legendary weapons and abilities.
> 
> Right now though, Gedo is like a rampaging berserk evangelion or something.  Immense power.




Itachis susanoo had legendary weapons, sasukes doesn't or atleast as far as we've seen


----------



## Nehilith (May 3, 2011)

It?s not a question even worth asking. Simple manga logic dictates that Gedo is superior to Susanoo. The ones who voted for Susanoo are simply ignoring logic to support their favorite characters.


----------



## Corax (May 3, 2011)

This is a flamebait thread. Anyone will agree that GM with 7 biju inside>>>>Susano that has been shattered by Kirin. Anyone but...you know who.


----------



## mareboro (May 3, 2011)

Corax said:


> This is a flamebait thread. Anyone will agree that GM with 7 biju inside>>>>Susano that has been shattered by Kirin. Anyone but...you know who.



you mean there are people on this forum who would claim something that is not true to their own belief just because it would make their character look better ? 
Preposterous !!!!

anyway GM winz


----------



## Corax (May 3, 2011)

Well 26 people here think that Susano can beat the trump card of Madara who possibly will be the final villain.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (May 3, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Totsuka Sword + Yata Mirror > Gedo Mazo.
> 
> Manga did say these weapons makes Itachi invincible.


Even invincibility must give way to physics. He cannot generate enough chakra to outlast it. The Gedo Mazu wins by brute force.


dark messiah verdandi said:


> Far from canon? Lets use a logical line of reasoning.
> 
> Uchiha have two kekkei genkai. The sharingan, and Overwhelming yin chakra.
> Through the usual method of fratricide, they often awaken the mangekyou sharingan, which has the powers of... *Inventing ninjutsu that can be molded and used through the eyes.*
> ...



This is actually plausible. A low level subconscious application of Izanagi would explain the variations in Susano'o. But as it's still hardwired to the physical Sharingan there are limits to the variations.

It would also explain Madara's broken Space Time phasing technique.


----------



## Xerces (May 3, 2011)

★No Ceilings★ said:


> It freakin' contains 7 of the 9 Bijuu, there was no contest to begin with.



What good are 7 Bijuu when you can't even hit your opponent. _Sword of Tutsuka_ can one-shot Gedo Mazo. 

*Susano wins.*


----------



## Orochibuto (May 3, 2011)

Xerces said:


> What good are 7 Bijuu when you can't even hit your opponent. _Sword of Tutsuka_ can one-shot Gedo Mazo.
> 
> *Susano wins.*



Prove it or is shit.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (May 3, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> Neither Susanoo hype in the way you are trying it to apply, it would apply if you know took it as what is, hyperbole on a reasonable state. However the "absolute invincible" you are trying to apply is a power on the tier of omnipotence, omniscience, etc. you know an absolute attribute. Susanoo hasnt show feats that match for absolute invincibility like tanking a multiversal busting attack.
> 
> Stop beign an hyporcrite, you say Susanoo is invincible but refuse to acknowledge the same for Kabuto, you are the most biased poster I have seen in the entire forum.



Like wise, Itachi is invincible based on Hype and Feats.

Itachi's hype matches its feats. Therefore his hype is true and therefore his invincible.

Kabuto hype does not match its feats. His Edo Tensei jutsu is so far a failure. 

It really is just that simple. 



Amatérasu’s Son said:


> Even invincibility must give way to physics. He cannot generate enough chakra to outlast it. The Gedo Mazu wins by brute force.



Yes that is true, he is invincible during Susano but he won't be able to maintain it therefore GM will win.

But GM won't be able to touch Itachi when his in Susano mode.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (May 3, 2011)

Xerces said:


> What good are 7 Bijuu when you can't even hit your opponent. _Sword of Tutsuka_ can one-shot Gedo Mazo.
> 
> *Susano wins.*


I could just as easily say, Genryukyu Fujin can one-shot Susano'o.

As I said earlier, they are two of the three most powerful Fuinjutsu in existence the third being Shiki Fujin. We have no basis upon which to judge which is more effective. We've never seen the Totsuka rip a biju out nor have we the Genryu Kyu Fujin seal an entire summon, that said, it has instantaneously ripped the souls out of an entire battalion of ANBU. So perhaps, Genryu Kyu Fujin has better feats. But we have not received any indication of the upper limit of either technique.

I'm inclined to believe that the Rinnegan original sealing technique (_operating under the assumption that Rikudo Sennin did indeed originate the Gedo Mazu for the purpose of combating biju_) is superior to the Mangekyo Susano'o.

They both require a great deal of chakra to operate (look at what Gedo Mazu did to Nagato). Now it has an internal power source. Seven Biju Reactor.

As explained by Kakashi, if the two are equal in rank and priority then the technique with the most chakra wins. Gedo wins that by a Light Year.

A final note, Totsuka no Tsurugi loses to Gedo Mazu in range as well. And by logic as a chakra based technique, once surrounded by the Phantom Dragons the Susano'o, Totsuka, and the Yata should immediately start to dissipate. You can't reflect something sucking you in. If it can rip the chakra out of a biju, then a person is screwed.


Kakashi Hatake said:


> Like wise, Itachi is invincible based on Hype and Feats.
> 
> Itachi's hype matches its feats. Therefore his hype is true and therefore his invincible.
> 
> ...


Don't throw around invincible so lightly. An invincible person wouldn't have gotten sick in the first place. 

And invincible does not equate to omnipotent. Itachi was well within mortal bounds even with a technique like Susano'o, otherwise he surely would've killed Madara himself long ago.

Itachi had limits. He just happened to be supreme within them, a skill paralleled only in the most skilled of ninja in existence.


----------



## AoshiKun (May 3, 2011)

Xerces said:


> What good are 7 Bijuu when you can't even hit your opponent. _Sword of Tutsuka_ can one-shot Gedo Mazo.
> 
> *Susano wins.*


It isn't as simple as that. Even if Totsuka is able to pierce GM it would take a good amount of time to seal it. GM is  far bigger than Susano'o.


Amat?rasu?s Son said:


> I could just as easily say, Genryukyu Fujin can one-shot Susano'o.


But to Genryukyu works it does have to hit the enemy, doesn't it?
If so i doubt it would seal Susano'o without touch its user.


----------



## Xerces (May 3, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> Prove it or is shit.



Susano sealed Orochimaru's _Hydra Jutsu_ (comparable in size to Gedo Mazo) in a matter of seconds. Simply put, Susano blocks with Yata Mirror, then counters with Totsuka.  

As long as the user has a healthy supply of hatred, Susano is invincible.


----------



## shintebukuro (May 3, 2011)

ZE said:
			
		

> Sasuke was in pain due to using Susanoo and was about to be killed by Mei because of that and unlike Itachi, he doesn't have a disease.



Susano'o causes the user pain, yes, but Mei was about to kill a vulnerable Sasuke because he was out of chakra.

Anyways, Zetsu highlights it pretty clearly that Itachi died of his disease, not Susano'o. His one side notices something was wrong with Itachi the _whole fight_, and when the other side suggests it was overuse of the sharingan, he says it was something else.


----------



## AKmyWaffle (May 3, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> This is like saying the Living Tribunal is a weakling becuase it had his ass handed to him by GOD's power.
> 
> Are you suggesting that Susanoo is as strong as Rikudou Sennin?



I have no idea what a Living Tribunal is so I don't get your reference. 

The Juubi was defeated and sealed by Ridoku. And after seeing Ridoku's weapons I would have to say that Itachi's Susano seems to be better equipped for the task. Itachi's Susano has been stated to be invincible, so I don't see a problem with comparing it to a rinnegan user with no formal training.


----------



## muishot (May 4, 2011)

Corax said:


> Well 26 people here think that Susano can beat the trump card of Madara who possibly will be the final villain.



When did it state in the manga that Gedo Mazo was Madara's trump card?  Right now, we know that Madara has two plans: One being absorb all of the Juubi's chakra so that he can cast an eternal genjutsu on the world and control it; the other is Sasuke and his Susanoo.  Madara obviously coveted Susanoo which is why he took after Sasuke.  So what is his real intention?  If his only plan is to cast an eternal genjutsu, then what does he want with Susanoo?  

Clearly, Susanoo is Madara's trump card; however, he will fail because Sasuke will screw him over.


----------



## grahf (May 4, 2011)

i think susano'o can tank gedo mazo (assuming a healthy itachi). bone susano did even tank kirin without the mirror. 

Fact is susano'o can one-shot gedo.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 4, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Like wise, Itachi is invincible based on Hype and Feats.
> 
> Itachi's hype matches its feats. Therefore his hype is true and therefore his invincible.
> 
> ...



It has "absolute invincible" feats? You are aware that the absolute invincible you are trying to apply you know the "It cant be defeated by ABSOLUTELY NOTHING" is on par with feats like omnipotence and such right?

Please then show me feats of Susanoo tanking a multiversal busting attack. Itachi's feats doesnt match up to absolute invincibility which is what you are proporsing. Yes "it havent been defeated" these are no feats of absolute invincibility and before trying to argue that the evidence I am demanding is ridiculous it is you who ampted Susanoo's durability to cosmic levels, to levels that are not existent in the manga.  Prove to me that Susanoo is absolutely invincible as you claim, prove it to me. Prove that it has tanked something that you would have to be absolutely invincible to tank it for example an universal attack at least. Prove it, can you? No you cant.



AKmyWaffle said:


> I have no idea what a Living Tribunal is so I don't get your reference.
> 
> The Juubi was defeated and sealed by Ridoku. And after seeing Ridoku's weapons I would have to say that Itachi's Susano seems to be better equipped for the task. Itachi's Susano has been stated to be invincible, so I don't see a problem with comparing it to a rinnegan user with no formal training.



So basically according to you Susanoo is stronger than RS right? . 



muishot said:


> When did it state in the manga that Gedo Mazo was Madara's trump card?  Right now, we know that Madara has two plans: One being absorb all of the Juubi's chakra so that he can cast an eternal genjutsu on the world and control it; the other is Sasuke and his Susanoo.  Madara obviously coveted Susanoo which is why he took after Sasuke.  So what is his real intention?  If his only plan is to cast an eternal genjutsu, then what does he want with Susanoo?
> 
> Clearly, Susanoo is Madara's trump card; however, he will fail because Sasuke will screw him over.



Prove that Susanoo is Madara's trump card, prove that Madara wants Sasuke because of Susanoo. Otherwise you are just using baseless assumptions that have ZERO validity.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 4, 2011)

grahf said:


> i think susano'o can tank gedo mazo (assuming a healthy itachi). bone susano did even tank kirin without the mirror.
> 
> *Fact* is susano'o can one-shot gedo.



Prove that is a FACT that Susanoo can one shot GM.


----------



## Mistshadow (May 4, 2011)

orochi dont bother arguing with akmy, he believes that susanoo will also be able to tank the biju ball with no problem since suigetsu "tanked" it just fine........


----------



## Orochibuto (May 4, 2011)

Mistshadow said:


> orochi dont bother arguing with akmy, he believes that susanoo will also be able to tank the biju ball with no problem since suigetsu "tanked" it just fine........



He is also one of the people who argued in one thread that either Itachi or Susanoo (I dont remember clearly who it was) would be able to tank and defeat Galactus. He also argued that Yata Mirror could tank attacks that can destroy an universe, real story.


----------



## boohead (May 4, 2011)

duh..Gedo. Even a 6 year would realize this.


----------



## nightmaremage99 (May 4, 2011)

Susanoo>The combined chakra of 7 bijuu's. Aka Gedou Mazo.
Susanoo<The vacuum created by the monster that Danzo summoned + a bunch of his wind jutsu's.

Therefore.
Gedou Mazo<Danzo's best move.

All hail the power of logic!

...


----------



## Orochibuto (May 4, 2011)

nightmaremage99 said:


> Susanoo>The combined chakra of 7 bijuu's. Aka Gedou Mazo.
> Susanoo<The vacuum created by the monster that Danzo summoned + a bunch of his wind jutsu's.
> 
> Therefore.
> ...



I dont know if I should laugh or cry at this.


----------



## Coldhands (May 4, 2011)

Danzo >>>> 7 bijuus combined

Belive it


----------



## Mistshadow (May 4, 2011)

and........................ now i think the thread has run its course and needs locking


----------



## Kiss (May 4, 2011)

Gedo of course.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (May 4, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> It has "absolute invincible" feats? You are aware that the absolute invincible you are trying to apply you know the "It cant be defeated by ABSOLUTELY NOTHING" is on par with feats like omnipotence and such right?



Itachi isn't invincible, its only when he has Susano with Yata Mirror and Totsuka Sword up then his invincible. When his invincible, not even Gedo Mazo can defeat him. Totsuka Sword can seal GM.

And obviously Gedo Mazo isn't the most powerful thing in the manga, otherwise Madara wouldn't have been worried about losing the war. This proves yet again GM is not invincible like Itachi's Susano. 



Orochibuto said:


> Please then show me feats of Susanoo tanking a multiversal busting attack. Itachi's feats doesnt match up to absolute invincibility which is what you are proporsing. Yes "it havent been defeated" these are no feats of absolute invincibility and before trying to argue that the evidence I am demanding is ridiculous it is you who ampted Susanoo's durability to cosmic levels, to levels that are not existent in the manga.  Prove to me that Susanoo is absolutely invincible as you claim, prove it to me. Prove that it has tanked something that you would have to be absolutely invincible to tank it for example an universal attack at least. Prove it, can you? No you cant.



Sure, check the manga for feats. 

Whats a universal attack? Show me an universal attack in the manga and then I'll prove it. 

The strongest attack I see is the Bijuu blast, which Suigetsu was able to tank. Manga said Yata Mirror is invincible, not Suigetsu, so if Suigetsu was able to tank the most powerful attack, then Yata Mirror should be able to block it. Proven in the manga when Yata Mirror blocked all attacks and sealed Orochimaru strongest jutsu effortlessly. Gedo Mazo is not much bigger than Orochimaru's jutsu, so basically GM is not getting past Totsuka Sword. 

Again show me a universal attack in the manga. We are discussing about the manga after all not something like Galactus. 
Which I know is your favourite subject.


----------



## Lightysnake (May 4, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Itachi isn't invincible, its only when he has Susano with Yata Mirror and Totsuka Sword up then his invincible. When his invincible, not even Gedo Mazo can defeat him. Totsuka Sword can seal GM.
> 
> And obviously Gedo Mazo isn't the most powerful thing in the manga, otherwise Madara wouldn't have been worried about losing the war. This proves yet again GM is not invincible like Itachi's Susano.
> 
> ...




Prove the Totsuka can pierce Gedo Mazo. Also, show me Susanoo tanking a Bijuu blast.

I'm gonna call BS on the latter. Itachi fanboys are hilarious now.


----------



## Wade (May 4, 2011)

Totsuka doesn't really pierce. It changes its chakra in order to absorb what it touches.

And no, I'm no saying Susanoo is stronger.


----------



## muishot (May 4, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> Prove that Susanoo is Madara's trump card, prove that Madara wants Sasuke because of Susanoo. Otherwise you are just using baseless assumptions that have ZERO validity.



The definition of a Trump Card is something you don't show until the very end when you absolutely need it.  Madara uses Gedo Mazo right off the bat.  Apparently, Gedo Mazo is nothing but a mean for Madara to store the Juubi's chakra until he gathers enough of it and absorb it all for himself.  During the Kage Summit when Madara went to meet Naruto, Naruto asked him "what does he want with Sasuke?"  Madara response was "a sharingan that can awaken The Susanoo is very rare."  So you see, he wants Susanoo for whatever reason we still don't know.  

As far as Gedo Mazo goes, we already know its purpose.  If Madara only wants to cast an Eternal Genjutsu onto the world, then what does he want with Susanoo?


----------



## Mangeykou Byakugan (May 4, 2011)

It depends on which Gedo and Susanoo is used

Sasuke's stands no chance

If this is pre-Bijuu Gedo, Susanoo might have a chance 
If it can seal the Gedo before the dragons overwhelm Susanoo


However, 7 Bijuu Gedo is just too strong for Susanoo

Remember that Pain was going to make a weapon out of 9 bijuu 
That would instantaneously destroy a village

A fraction of a blast of that calibre would destroy Susanoo as well as the user

Along w/ mobility, soul sucking phntom dragons, and incredible strength as well as 7 bijuu

Susanoo is outmatched

I doubt even Totsuka would work to seal 7 bijuu


----------



## Artful Lurker (May 4, 2011)

Gedo is the fucking Juubi


----------



## PinkiePool (May 4, 2011)

Gedo Mazo *SMASH!* good game....


----------



## Yakkai (May 4, 2011)

I have to say I actually think this thread is trolling Sasuke fans. You know if you call them out like this they can't help but claim that Susanoo is greater than Gedo out of their bizarre pride. I don't think any would have claimed that without this thread.


----------



## Summers (May 4, 2011)

Yakkai said:


> I have to say I actually think this thread is trolling Sasuke fans. You know if you call them out like this they can't help but claim that Susanoo is greater than Gedo out of their bizarre pride. I don't think any would have claimed that without this thread.



LOL you figured it out. Someone should make a thread susanoo vs Juubi, or susanno vs RS. The responses will be great fun to read.


----------



## PinkiePool (May 4, 2011)

Yakkai said:


> I have to say I actually think this thread is trolling Sasuke fans. You know if you call them out like this they can't help but claim that Susanoo is greater than Gedo out of their bizarre pride. I don't think any would have claimed that without this thread.





summers said:


> LOL you figured it out. Someone should make a thread susanoo vs Juubi, or susanno vs RS. The responses will be great fun to read.



I keow that there had to be some ulterior motive for such a rape thread :ho


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (May 4, 2011)

Lightysnake said:


> Prove the Totsuka can pierce Gedo Mazo. Also, show me Susanoo tanking a Bijuu blast.
> 
> I'm gonna call BS on the latter. Itachi fanboys are hilarious now.



Sure, look at the manga where Totsuka Sword pierced Orochimaru's strongest jutsu. 

Suigetsu was able to tank Bijuu Blast, why would Yata Mirror the invincible shield fail to block it if Suigetsu who has no shield was able to tank it. 

Use logic and common sense, it will help you.


----------



## PinkiePool (May 4, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Sure, look at the manga where Totsuka Sword pierced Orochimaru's strongest jutsu.



I guess Orochimaru's justu = Gedo Mazo now 



> Suigetsu was able to tank Bijuu Blast, why would Yata Mirror the invincible shield fail to block it if Suigetsu who has no shield was able to tank it.



Suigetsu didn't actually tank it, dontcha know?



> Use logic and common sense, it will help you.



Right back at cha 



ELT said:


> Gedo Mazo *SMASH!* good game....



See? Your argument is invalid


----------



## Eternal Pein (May 4, 2011)

In one showing Gedo Mazo has shown a more impressive feat.


----------



## Talis (May 4, 2011)

I think Itachi's Susanoo will tank it for a while. If that sword of it can seal it to then Itachi might even destroy it if not, then Sasukes EMS Susanoo could do it for sure (if it obtains Itachi's Susanoo sword/shield) as long as Gedo's 9 phantom dragon jutsu wont work on it.


----------



## PinkiePool (May 4, 2011)

loool3 said:


> I think Itachi's Susanoo will tank it for a while. If that sword of it can seal it to then Itachi might even destroy it if not, then Sasukes EMS Susanoo could do it for sure (if it obtains Itachi's Susanoo sword/shield) as long as Gedo's 9 phantom dragon jutsu wont work on it.



Gedo Mazo steps on both Uchuha...good game


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (May 4, 2011)

ELT said:


> I guess Orochimaru's justu = Gedo Mazo now
> 
> Suigetsu didn't actually tank it, dontcha know?
> 
> ...



You never provide evidence. You always speculate. I mean who said Orochimaru Jutsu = Gedo Mazo.

Like I said, use logic and common sense.


----------



## PinkiePool (May 4, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> *You always speculate. I mean who said Orochimaru Jutsu = Gedo Mazo.*



You did foo  Aaaaaaaah don't try to go all sneaky on me bro. You outright stated Oro's jutsu = Gedo Mazo

Here?s the proof
The bro here demanded this from you


Lightysnake said:


> Prove the Totsuka can pierce Gedo Mazo.


Your response was this


Kakashi Hatake said:


> Sure, look at the manga where Totsuka Sword pierced Orochimaru's strongest jutsu.


This implies that you consider Gedo Mazo?s durability to be on par with the snake jutsu. What you gonna do now ?


----------



## Orochibuto (May 4, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Itachi isn't invincible, its only when he has Susano with Yata Mirror and Totsuka Sword up then his invincible. When his invincible, not even Gedo Mazo can defeat him. Totsuka Sword can seal GM.
> 
> And obviously Gedo Mazo isn't the most powerful thing in the manga, otherwise Madara wouldn't have been worried about losing the war. This proves yet again GM is not invincible like Itachi's Susano.
> 
> ...



Feats like ABSOLUTE INVINCINIBILITY does require this type of attacks, and if they are not present in the manga, why do you think is that genious? Becuase nothing is absolutely invincible in the manga, you have amped Susanoo to levels non existent in the manga, to levels not even RS have.

AI is a feat on the same tier as omnipotence, omnisicence etc. you need feats to prove it a character stating these powers is not enough if they have not shown these feats to be taken as true in the forum.

You are like Haruhitards who claim Haruhi is omnipotent when the only thing she has shown is universal reality warping and fans say "Well she has shown to be able to control the universe and a guy named her God so she is omnipotent" it doesnt work that way, the fan here is amping here to levels that are non existent for now at least in the manga, to be omnipotent she would have to show feats on par with omnipotence.

In the same fasion to claim Susanoo is AI you need to show it tanking attacks that you would need to be AI to tank them. Attacks that are not existent in the manga.

Now when you stop your wanking and recognize that Susanoo is not Absolutely Invincible but just very strong or invincible as hyperbole then I can ask you for reasonable evidence. But while you keep clinging to the absolute invincible wankery which is unreasonable, they I will keep asking you evidence on tier with absolute invincibility which is unreasonable as you are.


----------



## Rikudou (May 4, 2011)

Susanoo got ripped open by a simple fuuton jutsu by Danzou and molten to nothing by Mizukage... A couple more hits and it would have desintegrated.

Gedo mazou fucking singlehandedly ripped the entire Shinobi Aliance a new asshole...

There's no comparison.


----------



## Lightysnake (May 4, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Sure, look at the manga where Totsuka Sword pierced Orochimaru's strongest jutsu.



Which means dick to it piercing something stronger. 



> Suigetsu was able to tank Bijuu Blast, why would Yata Mirror the invincible shield fail to block it if Suigetsu who has no shield was able to tank it.
> 
> Use logic and common sense, it will help you.



Suigetsu was made of water and was solidly KOed. Orochimaru has demonstrated far more durability than Suigetsu and a Bijuu blast would have killed him.

Hell, Suigetsu wasn't even hit. He fused with the water and the water was blasted, not his upper body.

Try again, we'll wait.


----------



## LostSelf (May 4, 2011)

Lol at Susano beating Gedo Mazo .

That thing can grab Susano and play volleyball with the jutsu. Too big.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (May 4, 2011)

TheIronMan said:


> Lol at Susano beating Gedo Mazo .
> 
> That thing can grab Susano and play volleyball with the jutsu. Too big.



volleyball


----------

